# M I A M I - Fun in the Sun



## eddeux

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fivebball/7264632558/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisyrocha/7255817470/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## eddeux

*Cars in South Beach*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infinity-and-beyond/7256246626/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infinity-and-beyond/7259435450/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infinity-and-beyond/7004691371/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infinity-and-beyond/6997618627/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

*Volvo Ocean Race 2012 *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hodinkee/7241427846/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hodinkee/7241427248/sizes/l/in/set-72157629830120948/


----------



## eddeux

*Volvo Ocean Race Cont'd*...All from Instagrammers via ESPN


----------



## eddeux

Some photos from the Miami forum:cheers:



brickell said:


> I'm sure Spell will recognize this view. It's not downtown, but I feel like this is the spot for them anyhow. Got to see the boats race out over the horizon.


----------



## eddeux

........


casamagda said:


> They left downtown...so this is as good a place as any, right?
> 
> It looked pretty nice in the Haulover photos, but it was a bit choppy and overcast for the In-port race.
> 
> Leaving the Volvo Ocean Racing Village in Downtown Miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to join the racers via the Venetian Islands (Herald in the background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Pointe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sail testing before the starting gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar Mostro racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fleet sailing downwind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spectators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back into port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI MOM!!!


----------



## eddeux

More nice downtown images:cheers:



Miami High Rise said:


> April 21-22 night ride 183 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 174 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21 night 050 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21 night 043 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 152 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 126 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 114 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 115 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 098 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 073 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> It's the Port of Miami _tunnel_:
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 066 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> April 21-22 night ride 053 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bacardi Building lit up by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 092 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 072 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 070 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 060 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 107 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 095 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 052 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sunday April 22 Rickenbacker 130 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 103 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 046 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 038 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 032 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 026 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sunday April 22 Rickenbacker 078 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr
> 
> Oxymoron:
> 
> 
> Rainy saturday flickr walk 083 by rcadimenisa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice photos from Miami, èđđeůx :cheers:


----------



## hhhhh

Beautiful :applause:


----------



## eddeux

^^thanks guys

South Beach









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grandtheftautopsy/7252361846/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grandtheftautopsy/7269952598/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

Miami Beach Marina









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7222/7250810978_54563ce9aa_b.jpg


----------



## eddeux

*Around Biscayne Bay: Downtown, Star Island, Fisher Island, Flagler Memorial Island, and so on*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infinity-and-beyond/6836189616/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7007131614/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7153235105/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7153232131/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7153233551/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

*Around Biscayne Bay Continued: Port of Miami, South Pointe...*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7007137284/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7153214187/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7153224605/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7007133202/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine

fabulous images from Miami...:cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing , thanks for this amazing thread


----------



## italiano_pellicano

what is the best area for a commercial place in miami , coffee & bar for example


----------



## eddeux

italiano_pellicano said:


> what is the best area for a commercial place in miami , coffee & bar for example


Hm, best areas? For coffee, I can't give you a definite answer but there are many Cuban Coffee shops all over the city: Little Havana, Downtown, South Beach, etc. 

Bars, I'm not old enough to enter a lot (21 & above), so I can't help you there.:lol:


----------



## eddeux

*Panos*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbeachcondos/6970934611/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbeachcondos/6970519669/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbeachcondos/6945680117/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbeachcondos/6929319569/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/southbeachcondos/6870172499/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Guest

Wow, amazing city!! I love Miami!! Please, keep uploading more pics :cheers:


----------



## eddeux

*Brickell & Downtown images taken from Brickell Key*










this one by Amadeus M

Rest by Exploratus:


----------



## hhhhh

I LOVE MIAMI


----------



## eddeux

*Miami Beach: Fontainebluea Hotel, Boardwalk, etc. 
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomashaire/6858803896/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomashaire/6858800354/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomashaire/6858804662/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomashaire/7004914965/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomashaire/7004916387/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisyrocha/6433490765/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisyrocha/6433489749/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisyrocha/6433488885/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

*Collins Avenue, Miami Beach*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7228891688/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7228889958/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7228882742/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7228885420/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## musiccity

Miami!! America's tropical city! Would love to visit someday.


----------



## eddeux

*Bayside*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiheatpuntnl/7279637332/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiheatpuntnl/7279637332/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anacarolina_m/7276422966/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anacarolina_m/7276426894/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_webster/7252080024/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

*Hollywood Beach*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/album2007/7289152194/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiheatpuntnl/7279636762/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7051074885/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6904983804/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6904983024/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

musiccity said:


> Miami!! America's tropical city! Would love to visit someday.


You should.:yes: I want to visit if I go home to Florida later this summer since I'd be only about 1 1/2 to 2 hours away in West Palm Beach.


----------



## eddeux

*Downtown Miami*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpoker/6799431892/sizes/l/in/photostream/

American Airlines Arena - Home of the Miami Heat:cheers:








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7176/6945541425_d3d122378d_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpoker/6799428360/sizes/l/in/photostream/

MacArthur Causeway








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dpoker/6945543135/sizes/l/in/set-72157629128584384/


----------



## eddeux

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6966336747/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6820214432/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

Nice overview of sunny isle beach









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinopapale/7148717869/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

*Ocean Drive, South Beach*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbeth/6894635928/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbeth/6894633516/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbeth/6894630262/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

*Sunny Isles Beach *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbeth/7040738017/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbeth/6894637942/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eddeux

Biscayne Bay - Downtown








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbeth/7040747817/sizes/l/in/set-72157629728440595/

Brickell








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7296436180/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

Brickell Key, Mouth of Miami River 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7296446380/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## eddeux

*Miami Beach* all by Parwissimus ©


----------



## eddeux

A fun twist, some interesting graffiti in Miami









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brwynn/6624856537/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brwynn/6624852555/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brwynn/6624844721/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brwynn/6624838899/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brwynn/7059476707/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing , thanks for the pics


----------



## Bobdreamz

Miami is truly one of America's most dynamic cities. Thanks for the newer pics!


----------



## eddeux

Summer is almost here....:cheers: Miami night shots









by Tabitha Hawk









By Priykanth Manda









By Carlos Tabora


----------



## eddeux

By Jans De Los Santos









By Jans De Los Santos










By Jans De Los Santos









By Jans De Los Santos


----------



## eddeux

South Beach Panorama









By Thomas Carter


----------



## URBAN BEAUTY

How come I don't see the above pictures in the Miami forum?


----------



## eddeux

^^Different photographers, and they may or may not post on the same image-hosting websites that the images in this thread, and the one in the Miami thread come from.


----------



## eddeux

By Vincent Schnitzbaeur









By Vincent Schnitzbaeur 










By Kim Brown

& North Beach 








By Eric RTS


----------



## eddeux

Brickell Skyline all by Javier Lozada


----------



## eddeux

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariusquadflieg/8760804038/sizes/l/in/set-72157633550682102/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariusquadflieg/8759709145/sizes/l/in/set-72157633550682102/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariusquadflieg/8760817122/sizes/l/in/set-72157633550682102

All by Qfotografie


----------



## eddeux

Images by QuantumX :cheers:




QuantumX said:


> CSC_1961 by QuantumX, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CSC_1963 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nickontheradio/8758596655/sizes/l/in/photostream/ by Nick on the Radio


----------



## nick.english.dept

Incredibly Beautiful !  





èđđeůx;103433731 said:


> By Jans De Los Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jans De Los Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jans De Los Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Jans De Los Santos


----------



## seldomseen

While Miami (Florida) is flat like a pancake, Miami is the sexiest looking city in the United States.


----------



## QuantumX

Half and half by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami's Urban Core*​









*Midtown Miami*






































Wynwood by ash7ey, on Flickr


Midtown Miami by ReLowed.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Wynwood*











The Wynwood Building by James Livingston III, on Flickr




















Wynwood Art Walk by Bob B. Brown, on Flickr


Wynwood Expansion, Miami 2010 by VernissageTV Didier Didier, on Flickr


Miami Art Experience (Patrick Farrell) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


Lester's, Miami by SeanWasHere, on Flickr





























Design District Miami by Lack_of_color, on Flickr


Wynwood Walls by nikolina100, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Design District*


Miami Art Experience (Patrick Farrell) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


fratelli lyon at design district by saikofish, on Flickr











miami design district by saikofish, on Flickr


Miami Art Experience (Patrick Farrell) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


Miami Art Experience (Patrick Farrell) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


The Design District - 19 by The Miami Story, on Flickr


Peace at Mai Tardi Design District by LG Miami Realtor, on Flickr





























3938 - 3940 NE Miami Avenue by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Little Havana*


Marlins Park by lostINmia, on Flickr


Little Havana 2005 by Maya83, on Flickr


Cuban Memorial Blvd by asb110273, on Flickr


Máximo Gómez Park, Plaza del Dominó, Calle Ocho, Miami by hanneorla, on Flickr


"casa panza" "little havana miami" "calle ocho" "spanish tapas" "flamenco dancing" by plate of the day, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Little Havana II*


Little Havana by Lisa B. Bailey, on Flickr


Little Havana, Miami by karamia29, on Flickr











Little Havana by verdensdiktator1, on Flickr


Cuban Memorial Blvd by asb110273, on Flickr











Little Havana Home by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Little Havana by PNUTBUTTERJLY, on Flickr


Little Havana by Anni Sams, on Flickr


Tower Theater Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Little Havana by Lau_chan, on Flickr


Cuban Memorial Blvd by asb110273, on Flickr


Miami, FL - Little Havana, Cuban Memorial Blvd by -wh-, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Adrienne Arsht Center for the Performing Arts of Miami-Dade County by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Northeast Miami-Dade*


The Sweet Life by Onel Musibay, on Flickr


"Crystal Clear"..... by Vibrant One, on Flickr


Bellini at Williams Island Condos Aventura by SofiGroup, on Flickr


Southern Florida, a bit north of Miami by Lars Plougmann, on Flickr


aventura by derek slagle, on Flickr


Sunny Isles Beach, FL by jonathansolomon1, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bass Museum of Art by Alexandre S Dias, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach, USA (30) by Jorge in Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Holocaust Memorial South Beach Miami by Dennis Goedegebuure, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by Ellen Yeates, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami beach by miami fever, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Adrienne Arsht Center for the Performing Arts of Miami-Dade County by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami - Downtown Miami: Alfred I. DuPont Building by wallyg, on Flickr


Miami - Downtown Miami: Alfred I. DuPont Building by wallyg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Seybold Building and the Dade County Courthouse by aidaneus, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Ralston Building, at the corner of NE 1st Avenue and NE 1st Street by aidaneus, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Metromover, Downtown Miami looking north from Brickell bridge, Miami, Florida by Pedruca, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Icon Brickell Tower by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The lookout tower by My Little Photo Album/Michael Wayne Cole, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sculpture by My Little Photo Album/Michael Wayne Cole, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by bunnygoth, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/djsoundwav/6314841689/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Cyan Design by Exploratus, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Flagler Street, downtown Miami by mplstodd, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Hot Pictures of Miami.


----------



## QuantumX

2013_09_crucero_D1 (24) by realchitect, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*New World Center*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6405916063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6405975393/


New World Center2 by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr


From the Roof | New World Center by Robby Campbell, on Flickr


New World Center3 by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5405858783/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

the colors of Miami Downtown by AimsterSkitz0rz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami - Downtown Miami: Ingraham Building by wallyg, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东

Miami is really a funny and sunny city!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MacArthur Causeway by Cyber+Nomad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biscayne Bay - Miami Florida by Mona Hura, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Dade County Library by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami-Dade College - Bayside Station by E.Nogueira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

96, Biscayne Bay, Bahía Biscayne, Midtown Miami, Brickell, Miami Design District, Jorge Martinez Gualdron, Brickell, South Beach, Downtown Miami, Photographer Jorge Martínez Gualdrón, Mass Media Soluciones by Jorge Martínez Gualdrón, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bayside Miami Architectural by ddk632, on Flickr


Bayside Miami by JoelMontes, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiresidence/6763522847/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miamiresidence/6763520527/


Downtown Miami, Forida by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr


Miami - Brickell Avenue by Fabio - Miami, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Banyan Tree at Bayside in Miami by Dale Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

"Miami Vice" Building, Atlantis Condominium, in HDR by DMF Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Avenue Meetup by Bob B. Brown, on Flickr


Brickell Avenue Meetup by Bob B. Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by travelwayoflife, on Flickr


Brickell Avenue 19 by floridaimages, on Flickr


Brickell Avenue 13 by floridaimages, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bayside Marketplace - Miami, Florida by dananthony11, on Flickr


Bayside Marketplace, Miami by Fintrvlr, on Flickr


Bayside Marketplace, Miami, Florida. by dananthony11, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xigler/6316401520/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Dolphins Cheerleader by The_Nikon, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

"Miami at night" by Fotografias JIPS, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Funéraille de policiers assassinés, American Airlines Arena, Miami by Réal Filion, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunset at the Pine lands by sateshdirect, on Flickr


Feeding the Glades by sateshdirect, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rayh811/9356955715/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biscayne Boulevard by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coppertone Sign MIMO District Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road Mall, Miami by interbeat, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Washington Avenue by sgiambe, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4090790007/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_2894 by Igor Lebedin, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Royal on N. Miami Avenue by My Little Photo Album/Michael Wayne Cole, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Another look at Miami by bobbydigits2009, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami cityscape 3 by bobbydigits2009, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Cityscape by Matias Click, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami cityscape @ downtown. Miami, FL, USA by M Rey Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami! by sean|sean, on Flickr


Pink Miami by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Art Deco District by DDMITR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photos from Miami


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The fight for the lead by lostINmia, on Flickr


Jet Scape 001 by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

pom


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Brickell from 1050 by lostINmia, on Flickr


Spider Man Chariot by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Mini Miami by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6809285504/in/[email protected]/


Miami Beach by Fiftystars, on Flickr

Little Havana


Calle Ocho by Timothy Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell and SE 14th street - Novecento and Financial District Metromover Station, Brickell, Miami, Florida by Pedruca, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Southland Super Service Station (1938), 1700 Coral Way, Miami, Florida by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Seybold Canal by tranquilometro, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Chopper In by |maracucho| rencaucháo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dadeland in the distance









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zeusandhiszoo/7337209566/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC00725 by Heather Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Little Dadeland by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Dadeland towards downtown Miami by tranquilometro, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sundown in SouthWest Miami by DigitalDrew, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkritzman/6022641363/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkritzman/5976837088/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dadeland by RaulMV, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miami-helicopters/5319585953/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sundown in SouthWest Miami by DigitalDrew, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

StarIsland and Yellow Speedboat by DigitalDrew, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops

Beautiful thread


----------



## URBAN BEAUTY

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Sundown in SouthWest Miami by DigitalDrew, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkritzman/6022641363/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lkritzman/5976837088/





Hia-leah JDM said:


> Dadeland by RaulMV, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/miami-helicopters/5319585953/



The best Downtown Kendall pictures I've ever seen!!!:banana:


----------



## John-DR

VERY NICE!


----------



## midrise

Liven the good life, in South Beach..:dance:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami-polis by Aelitha, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Jackson Memorial Hospital and Holtz Children's Hospital, University of Miami Miller School of Medicine, Miami, Florida by Pedruca, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Design Within Reach Design District by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

From Brickell looking at Biscayne Bay - 41 by DigitalDrew, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Clubhouse at Hialeah Park Racetrack by State Library and Archives of Florida, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Roof Top Palm by DigitalDrew, on Flickr


greatRoofTopShots by DigitalDrew, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Couples at Park by osaavedra, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Around Miami - 08 by DigitalDrew, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Condos at Miami, Biscayne Bay by Aero-Pix, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami at Night by Yankis, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Stiltsville - viewed from Bill Baggs Cape Florida State Park by ajsadeh, on Flickr


Houses built on a reef. by Magic life gallery, on Flickr


Stiltsville, Miami by dgreichert, on Flickr


Stiltsville, Biscayne Bay by MaydayRelay, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami downtown by octopus minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Metromover approaching Brickell station by interbeat, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Metromover near Freedom Tower Station by interbeat, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Midtown 2 by LG Miami Realtor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Walls by LG Miami Realtor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Biltmore Hotel - Miami, FL by TVMphotography, on Flickr


The Biltmore Miami Hotel by laurentlouis46, on Flickr


Biltmore Hotel - pool by TooMuchFire, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

U.S. Post Office, Lincoln Insurance, and 1111 Lincoln Road - Miami Beach, FL by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

1111 Lincoln Road by greg.kristo, on Flickr


1111 Lincoln Road by greg.kristo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach by greg.kristo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

1111 Lincoln Road by Bradlesb, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Point Park by robin pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami International Airport (MIA) by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach Night by Another Eye, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Julia Tuttle Causeway,  by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami international airport (MIA / KMIA) by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biltmore hotel @ 1200 Anastasia Avenue. Miami by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dadeland and South Miami in the distance from Biscayne Bay


Lago Minore by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lebron James lives in the white mansion on the bottom right corner - Coconut Grove


Rockeman road & South Bayshore Drive by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami downtown by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Miami Beach Day by Another Eye, on Flickr


Really awesome photo; and the others are very nice too


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Zoo Miami - Marilene Melo Photography (77) by marilenedemelo, on Flickr


Zoo Miami - Marilene Melo Photography (240) by marilenedemelo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

090224s_bayshore_dr02 by alanconnor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20110214_28 by nimdok, on Flickr


20110214_29 by nimdok, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20110214_32 by nimdok, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Finish by Boggs Industries, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Trinity Cathedral by Boggs Industries, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Senior High School by Boggs Industries, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

PEDESTRIART by Boggs Industries, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Miami by rocha.foto, on Flickr


miami-wynwood-06-cut-seal by Ali K., on Flickr


20131005 5DIII Wynwood Photo Walk368 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Mural by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Wynwood Mural by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Wynwood Walls by Ockastuff, on Flickr


Wynwood by SEFTAlt, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Night Biking by Danny Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach Luxurious Homes by jwinfred, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Spanish beauty by jodimarr, on Flickr


old Florida architecture by jodimarr, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI_12-11-2010c by Dart Humeston, on Flickr


MIAMI_12-11-2010i by Dart Humeston, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

pretenditslongago by Dart Humeston, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miamiriver12-11-2010v by Dart Humeston, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Streets of Mayfair Mall by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by Luz eye vieW, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Poltrana Frau Group by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach Cinematheque by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

U.S. Post Office by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Betsy Hotel by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Fat Tuesday by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline 3 by lance houston, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Street, South Beach Miami by LimeWave Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach Diner with Leica M240 & Noctilux F1.0 by Louis Jay, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mgalib/117439494/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Marlin Hotel, South Beach in Miami, Florida by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunset Dolo: Miami edition by yanizmerican, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Panther Coffee Wynwood Arts District Miami Florida 842G374 by Dallas Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Deering Estate by sflrunner, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Washington Avenue by sgiambe, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach and Miami Skyline by Yankis, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Way and Le Jeune Road, Coral Gables, Florida by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach by DDMITR, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSCN1040 by michaeldimaio, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DeSoto Fountain and palms, Coral Gables, Florida by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Banyan tree tunnel, Coral Gables, Florida by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Banyan trees, Almeria Avenue, Coral Gables, Florida by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Port of Miami by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami desde el barco (13) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Disparar al cielo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/misterand3rson/8055776295/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Alexandra Ortiz by fiu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The FIU Landscape by fiu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Traffic by pindo007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami marathon 09 by pindo007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The W by pindo007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Buildings by pindo007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Buildings II by pindo007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbnanson/8095084537/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rober1000x/7865017640/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Very humid day in Miami by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cbnanson/7916760100/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Golden Caddy by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Marlins Park: The Monstrosity in the Outfield. by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Tri-Rail by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami from Marlins Park by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ucumari/262608877/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_3431 by ucumari, on Flickr


DSC_3310 by ucumari, on Flickr


DSC_3316 by ucumari, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

reflection by specks-photos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

brickell ave by specks-photos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

spirit light by specks-photos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIA by specks-photos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

WWKAPW11-6 by minkstr, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

lunchtime by specks-photos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

AA Arena vs. Freedom Tower by specks-photos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Super Moon rising. by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


Here it comes... by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut Grove by ucumari, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Marlins Park by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


Marlins Park Architecture by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Tonight - facing south by __Dori__, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Avenue - Brickell Miami by @brickellinfo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/majuzinha/9514956227/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach by Joe Szalay, on Flickr


Miami Beach by Ricymar Photography (Thanks to all the fans!!!!), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kendow/9407824340/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Port of Miami by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by ovamode, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami  by Luz eye vieW, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMGP5363 by Luz eye vieW, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach Community Church by DDMITR, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by Niwreig, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lighting the way by pindo007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oparra2669/8021731126/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida Marlins 2011 by Jeffrey Guterman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road by Niwreig, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10527213085


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by Niwreig, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by María Paula Sanabria L., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by FOTOGRUPO 2, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by JonDigital, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Miami by Silvio Valerio, Fotografía y Diseño Publicitario, on Flickr


This is great! I just wish he had gone a little more to the left to catch the Four Seasons.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Richest Man In Babylon by Sky Noir, on Flickr


Miami, USA by lukito photography, on Flickr


Miami, FL by Lorton Enterprises Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Stadtrundfahrt by rebecca.quadflieg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Stadtrundfahrt by rebecca.quadflieg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Stadtrundfahrt by rebecca.quadflieg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Stadtrundfahrt by rebecca.quadflieg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Stadtrundfahrt by rebecca.quadflieg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Stadtrundfahrt by rebecca.quadflieg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, USA by lukito photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, USA by lukito photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

SoFi by thepurplepassport, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Carnival Cruise Ship by Niwreig, on Flickr


biscayne bay by almostsummersky, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSCN6957 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

PIC_145 by gatorlaw8, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Miami


----------



## sobchbud

Awesome updates JDM. Your curated posts are very very much appreciated!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

New Perez Art Museum Miami


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

All City by Errol K, on Flickr


Good evening from Brickell by Errol K, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Coral Gables*



Don Pacho said:


>


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Florida International University*


Entrance Arches by fiu, on Flickr


And then there was FIU by fiu, on Flickr


Overcast FIU by fiu, on Flickr


Bronze Panther by fiu, on Flickr


frost awesome-Edit.jpg by fiu, on Flickr


Wertheim Conservatory + Library by fiu, on Flickr


Frost Yellow by fiu, on Flickr


Rainbow Country by fiu, on Flickr


Night MMC by fiu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Downtown Miami Monorail over Miami Book Fair International 2013 by ChrisGoldNY, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Downtown by dieterlesche1, on Flickr


Downtown Miami by dieterlesche1, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Gingerbreadman02, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Washington Ave by Niwreig, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood - Art Basel 13 by @Dermooo, on Flickr


Wynwood - Art Basel 13 by @Dermooo, on Flickr


Art Basel Miami 2013 at Wynwood (1 of 1)-2 by sergeylandesman, on Flickr




















Art Basel Miami 2013 at Wynwood (1 of 1)-5 by sergeylandesman, on Flickr


WYNWOOD by DIRTYYYDAN, on Flickr


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

THE BEST CITY IN THE PLANET, JUST LOVE IT :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I really start missing the city this time of the year, I keep moving up my date to move back.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami, Florida, and Virginia Key from the air by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI071213.Downtown-0427-1024px by ahrimann_foto, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by "Olga", on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Save #MarineStadium! by PreservationNation, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida, and Key Biscayne from the air by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/garyandnina/11300187384/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Driving the Rickenbacker Causeway, Miami, Florida by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


Banyan trees, Coral Way, Miami, Florida by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by JohnnyVilonious, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Edgewater/Midtown









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denisse_monge/10998207615/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Pointe


Miami | Captured in 2003 by Shashi Shekhar Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Marlins Park in Miami, FL by indiepepe, on Flickr


Marlins Park in Miami, FL by indiepepe, on Flickr


Tigers lost, but I just saw a no-hitter. Awesome. by synthetic_tom, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami vista desde Brickell Key by fgachiriquicom, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunrise over the Tuttle by __Dori__, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell #23 by __Dori__, on Flickr


Brickell #22 by __Dori__, on Flickr


eclectic seating by __Dori__, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

this is miami by keño van de rivier, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0292 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0293 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0280 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Perez Art Museum, Miami (Patrick Farrell for VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Perez Art Museum, Miami (Patrick Farrell for VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


Perez Art Museum, Miami (Patrick Farrell for VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Downtown Brickell by john duphh, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Perez Art Museum, Miami (Patrick Farrell for VISIT FLORIDA) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459/11449342064/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459/11449412193/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459/11449373563/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459/11449249845/in/[email protected]/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459/11449618893/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459/11449584216/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterbug459/11449531144/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Miami


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

-SHORE CLUB HOTEL – Miami by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

068-VillageWalk by Miami Theater Center, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Biscayne Bay*


Biscayne Bay by saiyyam, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wachovia Financial Center by saiyyam, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Coral Gables Skyline*


sunset by saiyyam, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Tilt Shift Miami by David Behar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Crwoded Roadway by SPEEDtv.com, on Flickr


Homestead Miami Speedway by ddk632, on Flickr


Homestead-Miami Speedway NASCAR HDR by dgmiami, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach Lifeguard Station by Dwight's Eye, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Homestead*


Downtown Homestead (photos by Pete Cross) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


Downtown Homestead (photos by Pete Cross) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


Downtown Homestead (photos by Pete Cross) by VISIT FLORIDA, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Everglades, Shark Valley by El Caminador Errante, on Flickr


Everglades - Great White Egret by \ Ryan, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doktorkutte/5894866963/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

keyBiscayne_lighthouse_aerial_photography_01 by Infinite Impact Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by myfavouritepeople, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami looking south by studio.ei8ht.zero, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biscayne Market,Miami by JnS focuz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Sunrise by Ben Hewitt, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Miami ambassador from the sky



QuantumX said:


>





QuantumX said:


>



*Aventura and Sunny Isles Beach*



QuantumX said:


>


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

FL --002 by Snappr007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

FL - CRUISE SHIP by Snappr007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*The Orange Bowl 2014*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

source


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Government Cut, Miami Beach by MaydayRelay, on Flickr


Fisher Island - Miami Beach by Chip Glover, on Flickr


Day 205 - Good Morning by Blue Skyz Media, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*DOWNTOWN MIAMI*









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991298092&k=pnLDDZd&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991296848&k=pfd2bsP&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991293263&k=4qfM9sv&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2999978168&k=ZV3qTPH&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991283155&k=LH5k9KD&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991298595&k=3KtDjfg&lb=1&s=XL


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

more









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991292528&k=S8sWhFj&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991292141&k=778tZw9&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991288738&k=JCQ9XC4&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991288136&k=4JpVBDs&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991290499&k=vhMKZPF&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991292668&k=SkDbP8K&lb=1&s=XL









http://photos.metrojacksonville.com/gallery/35626368_JXdcZh#!i=2991289417&k=Brbrn2R&lb=1&s=XL


----------



## el palmesano

amazing pictures of the big venecia!!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

^^ Maybe in a couple decades


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bryanw0104/11693969503/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by sebastianfigueroa75, on Flickr


Skyline from Rickenbacker Causeway, Miami, Florida by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/arazid1225/10279987223/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunrise 18/02/10 by YSL807, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Doral, Florida by MFMinn, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

Hia-leah JDM said:


> ^^ Maybe in a couple decades


why??

I was waching google earth and that is the impression the region gives me


----------



## Bobdreamz

*Hia-leahJDM* the last 3 pages of Miami in 2013 have been incredible! It's amazing how Miami has grown in the last decade with so much construction & new high rises being built!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

el palmesano said:


> why??
> 
> I was waching google earth and that is the impression the region gives me


Because in a couple decades Miami might be underwater, much like Venice :lol:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunny Isles & Aventura Skyline in Color | 130625-4486-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Avenue | 130619-4076-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biscayne Canal | 130620-4082-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Turnberry Golf Course from Delvista Towers - Aventura by miamism, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*El Portal*


Sherwood Forest in El Portal by lonnypaul, on Flickr


Sherwood Forest in El Portal by lonnypaul, on Flickr


Sherwood Forest in El Portal by lonnypaul, on Flickr


DSCN1718 by The Miami Story, on Flickr


El Portal - Historic Home - 12 by The Miami Story, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

15 by "Olga", on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bayfront Park on a Spring Evening by Gables Lizard, on Flickr


MetroMover Steps and Split Tracks, Facing South toward Brickell by Gables Lizard, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biking on Grand Avenue in the Grove! by Gables Lizard, on Flickr


Staging area for parade and rally by Gables Lizard, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

View from Sky Lobby garden, B of A Tower, Miami, downtown by Gables Lizard, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road Street View by stillers77, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Canal View - Bay Point -Trophy Home, 4511 Lake Road, Miami FL  by dorapuig.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Continuum South Beach. Continuum Condos in South Beach. by SildyCervera, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Little Havana*


Calle Ocho / Little Havana by BAD-MACHINE., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

USA / MIAMI BEACH by PETIT CARNET / Photo Agency / www.petit-carnet.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida 2013-18 by Kim Hawkins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

It's hard not to post all of Q's photos sometimes



QuantumX said:


>


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Trees and car, Miami suburb by willskii, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2011-08-11 60D Miami Traffic - Brickell Avenue by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 12 by Mazzarello Media and Arts, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/richarddavisphotography/8098903533/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Coral Gables*


Day 01 - Miami Wyndham Hotel View 01 by Tony Reilly1959, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Downtown Bayfront Park by Zhang L., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami architecture-2 by sergeylandesman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami architecture-7 by sergeylandesman, on Flickr


Downtown Miami architecture-4 by sergeylandesman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Aventura City Hall by Bob B. Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr


Aventura by Wonderful_World** (in and out), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

101124-7102-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The South Beach Carlyle by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr


North Beach by Kenneth C. Paige, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Banyan Tree by jon_jon_c, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Aventura Beach l by Carlos Porto, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Old Miami House by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami "Art deco" District by Andrea Fenoglio, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

UPS 2014 - Miami - Security Meeting by Schuno_Sam, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_2365 by boaski, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

ROA2129 - Miami - 29 Oct 2013 by Paul Bateson, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

ROA2170 - Miami Beach - 29 Oct 2013 by Paul Bateson, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_1082 by boaski, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

SL730702 by TheRealEdwin, on Flickr


SL730706 by TheRealEdwin, on Flickr


SL730663 by TheRealEdwin, on Flickr


SL730661 by TheRealEdwin, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dutch South African Village in Coral Gables - 8 by The Miami Story, on Flickr


Dutch South African Village in Coral Gables - 5 by The Miami Story, on Flickr


Dutch South African Village in Coral Gables - 9 by The Miami Story, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

P3100207 by bvohra, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

P3100175 by bvohra, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by DDMITR, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*South Miami*


Sunset Place Mall - Coral Gables | 131113-0011258-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


Welcome to South Miami HDR by Daniel A Ruiz, on Flickr


Sunset Drive by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


Street by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Ocean-side Italian by HRH Dr D, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Denjiro

Miami Beach by Elido Turco - Gigi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Cruising... by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami - Southwest by dananthony11, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

USA, Miami Beach sunset by sebd_ch, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Unmistakable by thegirlrg, on Flickr


Victor Hotel by pindo007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami - Omni: Sears Department Store Tower at the Arsht Center by wallyg, on Flickr


Miami - Omni: Adrienne Arsht Center for the Performing Arts by wallyg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christianpanama/5168734080/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I Am Legend by daveinshaw, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dade-Commonwealth Building by daveinshaw, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## QuantumX

Love this one!



Hia-leah JDM said:


>


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

114-Little Havana by SteffenMü, on Flickr


Miami - Schulbusse by SteffenMü, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami - schoener Wohnen in Coral Gables by SteffenMü, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_0212 by GraciaGirl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Marathon 2014 (1 of 1)-12 by dawinwelch, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Sun setting behind Miami Skyline by jimbob_pgh, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/awaldial/12377154835/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Holocaust Memorial Miami by Pablo Godoy S., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Everything is Ready by LuckyEyes, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by ircmaxell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dumfoundling Bay by studio.ei8ht.zero, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Aerial View of Miami by lfeng1014, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Freedom Tower by Night by HDRcustoms (very busy), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami été 09 218.jpg by Lofffy, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami été 09 220.jpg by Lofffy, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell miami by Nata2507, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Rickenbacker Bridge by smittysholdings, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Mona Lisa by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Photographer by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


Night on the Town by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


Dressed to Kill by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI HEAT by PINOY PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach - Universal Music Latin America by *Marea*, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enzo_n_mike/12461290283/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Horizontal Brickell by reymanuel123, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Zebra Crossing Kendall by reymanuel123, on Flickr


----------



## Bori427

Love Miami


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Miami :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX

Sunset over Miami Skyline as we left on the cruise. Amazing! by Follow jennifermeskphotography, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

:cheers: ^^Quantum, it'd be great to see some of your Miami photos in this thread.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_1724 by James Livingston III, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

FL - CRUISE SHIP by Snappr007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Kite Surfer by specks-photos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Epic Hotel Bedroom View by Yankis, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown by James Livingston III, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sears Tower 1929 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

JW Marriott Marquis Hotel by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 2005: Art deco hotels, including the Delano, looking up Collins Ave from the corner of Lincoln Road by Chris Devers, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hans74te/3437261888/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hans74te/3436457519/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Marlins Stadium by My Little Photo Album/Michael Wayne Cole, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hans74te/9986663035/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Just Say Part II by J.PerkProductions®, on Flickr


Neo Vertika Miami by lostINmia, on Flickr


IMG_6001 by Casey J Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MOCA5 by Snappr007, on Flickr


----------



## marcvader

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Marlins Stadium by My Little Photo Album/Michael Wayne Cole, on Flickr


I'd like one of these retractable roofs for my backyard too!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

red light. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

marcvader said:


> I'd like one of these retractable roofs for my backyard too!


:lol:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hans74te/3413120877/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Sunny Isles Beach*


Warm Skies, Cool Evenings by Jason Sha'ul, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Metro Parking (Miami) by Prince David of the South, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by laurent.breillat, on Flickr


Miami by saputech, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8183338563/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hans74te/4057024157/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7630888712/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ismats/12463666593/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

.


Endeavor305 said:


> Downtown view from Icon by thehoorse24, on Flickr


..


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami from Brett's window. by Global Speedway Tours Australia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

GEN_4668 by SEWinds, on Flickr


foot_bridge by SEWinds, on Flickr


coral_rock_wall by SEWinds, on Flickr


islands_in_the_grass by SEWinds, on Flickr

sand_flats_4 by SEWinds, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bâle, Francfort, Miami, 6_2_2014 by Paradis68, on Flickr


Bâle, Francfort, Miami, 6_2_2014 by Paradis68, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami '14 by faun070, on Flickr


Miami '14 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami colors. by [email protected], on Flickr


Miami by Bassetgal2012, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

From the Miami forum



viper1165 said:


> Downtown Miami and Brickell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> Golden Downtown by viper1165, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Vagabond Motel Restoration by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

George M Perez Art Museum Of Dade County by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road Mall by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Art Deco Hotel by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20110214_66 by nimdok, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunrise_3274 by Stephen Wilcox - Jetwashphotos.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0103 by A. Grewin, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0056 by A. Grewin, on Flickr


P1020818 by benno13, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0129 by A. Grewin, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

P1020812 by benno13, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

P1020800 by benno13, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC00449 by davepkramer, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC00454 by davepkramer, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jneentertainment/12948942733/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jneentertainment/12949248814/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

bridge over coral gables waterway by sweet lil' bunny, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

One Miami - Biscayne Blvd - Miami, Florida by fabfotophotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by Dre007, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#13 Williams Island - Miami by iPh4n70M, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI FLORIDA by cuatrok77, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Avenue at Night by CosmoPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2011-08-11 60D Miami Traffic - Brickell Avenue by James Scott S, on Flickr


Miami by Wonderland.89, on Flickr


IMG_4783 by CosmoPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami Skyline by CosmoPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami's Most Colorful Building by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/natstravers/12300171115/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by xwd, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Ziff Ballet Opera House by Cdquintana, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_0037 by capt_mc, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_MG_0806 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_MG_0841 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_4341 by pwbaker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Neighbors by lizhugstrees, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Gables Sunset by Sienar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

coral gables gate by dekadaye, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Gables - Downtown by jared422_80, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Some of my favorite's from QuantamX from here


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Church by .Zickie., on Flickr


Miami Beach Community Church, Miami Beach, FL by Xavier de Jauréguiberry, on Flickr


MIAMI, USA - Gesu Catholic church/ МАЙАМИ, США - католическая церковь Джесу by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


Coral Gables Congregational Church - Coral Gables, Fl by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Coral Gables - Church Of The Little Flower by jared422_80, on Flickr


Cathedral by Meadaura, on Flickr


St. Mary's Cathedral by Adrian Salgado, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by GraciaGirl, on Flickr


Untitled by GraciaGirl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Weekend boogie by GraciaGirl, on Flickr


Wynwood, en vivo by GraciaGirl, on Flickr


Basel beetles by GraciaGirl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by GraciaGirl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biscayne backup by GraciaGirl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Unpleasant interaction by Mappy Cleed, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Just in my lake by The Addams Family, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/744658...n58-bTGN56-b7Cz1e-edjw1r-8EZ42M-bqSzLX-8BLFAQ


----------



## QuantumX

Thanks, Hia-leahJDM! I'm never quite sure which of my pics you're going to go for. Here are two definitely beyond my current capabilities. 

*www.grossmanphoto.com
*


----------



## QuantumX

*marcoserna.com*


----------



## Bori427

Beautiful pics


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Those are amazing! :drool:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami - Southwest. by dananthony11, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

north miami beach by mckennj42, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Senior High School by Adrian Salgado, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by mar_nyc, on Flickr


Mid Century style home by 427fan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Home in my daughter's neighborhood by 427fan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Vintage home Coral Gables, Fla by 427fan, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dropeverythingtom/6316710935/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dropeverythingtom/6320748605/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dropeverythingtom/6338228469/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Building South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Apartment Building South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13483292673/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13483066135/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13482594805/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13152717015/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13152717015/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13153232433/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13153561494/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10381369475/in/set-72157636651299256/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10353089835/in/set-72157636651299256


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13495079213/in/set-72157642135125853


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8549438235/in/set-72157641014033355


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8532619794/in/set-72157641014033355


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12550105744/in/set-72157641014033355


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12582096393/in/set-72157641014033355


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lfu/3334853866/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Tallest building in Florida*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiomiami/9109261193/in/photostream/


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Hia-leah JDM said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/fabiomiami/9109261193/in/photostream/



it maybe the tallest now, but in the next several years, several tallest buildings will take it's place in miami.


----------



## Paul305

Ultra Music Festival 2014 by mittnick, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/limewave/4994150398/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/limewave/4993504301/in/set-72157622676432363


https://www.flickr.com/photos/limewave/4994155276/in/set-72157622676432363


https://www.flickr.com/photos/limewave/4994152994/in/set-72157622676432363


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/41898...idP-dcMjao-dcMhxr-dcMihM-dcMkqq-dcMjNU-dcMjQN


https://www.flickr.com/photos/bountyhunter87/8461557937/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/infinity-and-beyond/13410451763/in/pool-miamifl/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/infinity-and-beyond/13410451763/in/pool-miamifl/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/donotrevenge/13307031434/in/pool-miamifl/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/trendsetterdevelopments/12958503195/in/pool-miamifl/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

More pictures from the Ultra Music Festival '14 in Bayfront Park









link









link









link









link









link









link


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Miami :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Four more 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/acousticspacetv/13613004063


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13585037864


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13584669525


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13570144985


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13613892044


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13615055525/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pgoldberg/13601484873


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mellowgirl/13585283134


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/unforgiven/13570126303


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimdrotz/12566033115/in/[email protected]/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimdrotz/12566493734/in/[email protected]/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimdrotz/12566115285/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimdrotz/12566548514/in/[email protected]/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimdrotz/12566081535/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pretell/695549640/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13632912244


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/christarmey/13627532255


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/studio_ei8ht_zero/10947406734/in/set-72157632234368108


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dmey_photography/13649338973


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://flic.kr/p/9hbHUy


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://flic.kr/p/j2UQEY


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://flic.kr/p/99ciR6


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A gem from the Miami forum



DamageIncorporated said:


>


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/josemanuelcoll/13494917383


----------



## desertpunk




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13726339813


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jetwashphotos/13719050355


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/usag-miami/5277272611/in/set-72157625638961242











https://www.flickr.com/photos/usag-miami/5277859652/in/set-72157625638961242


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ddmitr/13712343784


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/matjoez/13710519613


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13731594993


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13742307584


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stolenrum/13734861833


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13685505404


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/digitallux/13642538303


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hans74te/3219622268


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8919550966


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jr8henry/5212536310/in/[email protected]/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/jr8henry/8045855630/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/casasendoral/4118003605/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/southbeachcars/13614345474/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/piwiyan/13754119763


https://www.flickr.com/photos/piwiyan/13754119545


https://www.flickr.com/photos/piwiyan/13754150325


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9284060667


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/musibay/9288027389









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lansa301/9261957541









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kathryncartini/8980880493


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4648620684


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The flow of Biscayne Bay by Junior Henry., on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dorapuig/13786113834


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Great shot


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami beach by harris.jb78, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Bayfront Park*

DSC05798-Modifier by cedalbi, on Flickr

DSC05076 by cedalbi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

CROOK by goodvxbes, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A Couple Of Flags.. @ Ultra Music Festival 2014 - Saturday by Sjowie.NL | pikzelz, on Flickr

Worldwide Crowd @ Ultra Music Festival 2014 - Sunday by Sjowie.NL | pikzelz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/juliochauta/13811731733


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Lyons55954645, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami - Aeropuerto by alvaroviscardi, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10227027096/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC01035 by khiabani, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

76. Downtown chillin' by Rudgr.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

21. Bayfront area by Rudgr.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

michaeljohannesmanger by michaeljohannesmanger2, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

condemned by _saamsayshi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12906679265/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Retro-Metrorail Transfer by HydrostaticLubricator, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC00935 by khiabani, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC01040 by khiabani, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13808461973/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://flic.kr/p/nkrx5f


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biscayne Boulevard

Miami by joshua.major, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by wowfotos330, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Flagler Street

Downtown Miami by wowfotos330, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biltmore Hotel

DSC06530 by Dagonite, on Flickr

DSC06569 by Dagonite, on Flickr

DSC06545 by Dagonite, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Luxury & Boutique Tides Hotel by Dagonite, on Flickr

Hotel Victor by Dagonite, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A memory of the city by Junior Henry., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://miami.curbed.com/archives/2014/04/29/this-is-the-view-from-1100-millecentos-rooftop-pool-deck.php


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

West Brickell & Little Havana


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Vizcaya by jon_freeze, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by emyx19, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

PORT OF MIAMI-HDR- by wgmt.cs27, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

http://www.communitynewspapers.com/...s-sale-of-miami-high-rise-apartment-building/


----------



## QuantumX

Whoa!



DamageIncorporated said:


> *3rd Largest skyline in the United States of America:*


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell by ohhaiimconnie, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Park by wideopen-Project, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Adrienne Arsht Center by wideopen-Project, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami City Ballet CRW_3437_RJ by wideopen-Project, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*2009*

Kennedy Warm Winter 2009 by AshtonColeman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Jaime-Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20131214_092929.jpg by Katya Killer of Light, on Flickr

IMG_0364 by Manuele Zunelli, on Flickr

IMG_0282 by Manuele Zunelli, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/clintspaeth/14159415641


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Purple Twilight by DDMITR, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_0152 by Manuele Zunelli, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami in the Morning by through the magic lense, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Hia-leah JDM said:


> miamiriver12-11-2010v by Dart Humeston, on Flickr


^^^^^^^^^^ You Got The Whole # 1 County Sewer Station in The City of Miami !!:banana::nuts::nuts::banana::lol:
Wow !~! Hia-leah JDM, I Worked there for over 25 years at that # 1 Largest Miami-Dade County Sewer - Wastewater Station 4 Gigantic 400 HP 24 Inch Wide Pumps - the 5 Large Windows There are the 4 Now Pumps, and a Future Pump window is the 5th Pump to Go in the future when more Super Towers are Built in Miami !! Suction and discharge Pipelines with 2 Large New 42 Inch Pipelines going Under the Miami River Bypassing Lines Thru Little Havana to the 15th rd , ( BroadWay ) with A - 102 inch wide Discharge line to Virginia Key Then out to the ocean for a 1 Mile Out Flow:cheers:
Note, The Large White Pipeline We Put up There On Top Of The Building is the Huge Odor Sprayer Pipeline Has Sprinklers all across the top Roof That Shoot Deodorant Smell High into the air because the Smell is so bad outside the Station and complaints are all the time, But where is the stuff supposed to Go ?? , There's No Septic Tanks allowed in the City of Miami limits at All , over 1200 Stations all around the city And county !! :lol:
Also the Lower Building to the Far right of the Station with the White Smoke Tower on top is probably The Largest Diesel Generator You will Never find another as large, Runs All The Pumps and Station during a Hurricane Power Outage and Very Loud and Noisy when it runs during testing times. :lol:
Keep Flushing Miami !! 
Let's Go Miami Cranes !!:banana:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I would have never known, I forgot the scottish rite temple isn't on the river.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Stroll - April 2014 by larrysilv, on Flickr

My 2014 Mother's Day Adventures by jrleshinsky, on Flickr

DSC00937 by squigley_, on Flickr

DSC00953 by squigley_, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

intermarine-escapade-hawks-cay-3 by InterMarine Boats, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Hia-leah JDM said:


> I would have never known, I forgot the scottish rite temple isn't on the river.


So True Hia-leah JDM, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend living in Jacksonville, wants to move to Miami:banana: !! 
and Yes the Scottish Rite Temple right across the Street from me at the front office of the station there I worked at :cheers
JDM, You would not believe whats in that sewer wastewter stationhno::nuts: Its very old built in the 50's but upgraded many times, Its Huge , Tall for the Tall Pumps in there and Very Deep Inside the bottom of the station with steps going downstairs at least 45 feet Down to the bottom floor of the Drives and Extended Axiles of the Main 400 plus HP Motors that run the drives of the Pumps at the bottom of the Uncoming Wetwell in sight of the wastewater with conveyor belts larger than any Stairs Exscalator at any Mall ,and there's two of those cleaning the large Debris coming in and out of the Miami River bottom if broken pipes anytime by passing Cargo Ships Dropping their anchor by Accident and cutting the 2 main 42 inch pipelines laying on the bottom of the Miami River, It has happen in the past , 2 times since I, Chuck Norton Of the Honeymooners:nuts::lol:, was there for over 25 years, what a mess in the bottom of the Miami River, Lots of Human Debris and illegal dumping for sure in Our Famous Miami River hno::nuts:hno: anyway, Back to Tour Great Photos:banana:, 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
And That's Me there in that latest Great and Fantastic Photo of yours:lol: , I'm Captain Chuck Sparrow there :cheers:!!
I Love Taking My Yacht Up and Down the Intracoastal Waterway and Check out all the famous Miami Towers !!^^^^^^

Let's Go Miami Photos Cranes !!:banana:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Miami :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach-7140 by keynecharlot, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown-6365 by keynecharlot, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Pakar seo # Miami downtown by Stefan Odermatt May 13, 2014 at 09:26PM by Pakar seo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami April 2014 by Lighthousegirl UK, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown-6806 by keynecharlot, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Little Havana-6294 by keynecharlot, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_2674_lr by Kostya Kartavenka, on Flickr


DSC_2666_lr by Kostya Kartavenka, on Flickr


DSC_2659_lr by Kostya Kartavenka, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Downtown by Mickael Maurice, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20140502g by al_funcoot, on Flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos take 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## ARMONKIANS

my photos taken 8/2011









my photos taken 8/2011


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Great shots, thanks kay:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami downtown by SJ van Daalen, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami People Mover by gg1electrice60, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown - Miami by wowfotos330, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by Alexander Grebenyuk, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

827 by straßenversion, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Tropical Landscape at Fairchild by tranquilometro, on Flickr

Royal Palm avenue. Fairchild Landscape by tranquilometro, on Flickr

Quercus virginiana by tranquilometro, on Flickr

Victoria amazonica by tranquilometro, on Flickr

Tropical Jungle Landscape at Fairchild by tranquilometro, on Flickr

Kigelia africana by tranquilometro, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Corey9156, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^^^^^ So Clear of a Day !!:banana:

Wow !!, Hia-leah JDM, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend Living in Jacksonville, Visiting Miami Friend :banana:The Best of the Day Photo of Central Miami Beach at about 29th street , Just North Of Ocean Drive, Right ?? anyone ?? that's a Photo of the New Art Deco Redone Old Hotels that are almost 90 Years old !!:cheers:
I See the Newest " W " Hotel to the Far right, and Maybe the 
Let's Go Miami Cranes !!:banana:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

That shot was actually taken from the New World Symphony on 17th street and washington avenue. That's the relatively new soundscape park in the foreground and the Fillmore (formerly Jackie Gleason theater) to the left.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown by YYGomez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_6696 by mary.sc410, on Flickr

IMG_6689 by mary.sc410, on Flickr

IMG_6684 by mary.sc410, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Perez Art Museum Miami*

IMG_6674 by mary.sc410, on Flickr

IMG_6686 by mary.sc410, on Flickr

IMG_6681 by mary.sc410, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2014_04_Florida_030.jpg by ptkvet, on Flickr

2014_04_Florida_052.jpg by ptkvet, on Flickr

PAMM Pérez Art Museum Miami by VernissageTV Didier Didier, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DOWNTOWN MIAMI STREET FAIR by robertgeffert2, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunset over Brickell by aramo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Haulover Sandbar -Miami by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Train2 by rafydakid, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach: Ocean Drive by olimueller73, on Flickr

Miami Beach: Ocean Drive by olimueller73, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami at Sunrise by Conrad Anthony, on Flickr

Puerto de Miami by Eduardo Arias A, on Flickr









https://flic.kr/p/o5tJCW


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Architure details by alexrr1991, on Flickr

Miami / Key Biscayne by Ashley Lester Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami / Key Biscayne by Ashley Lester Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Boat House at Greynolds Park by jovilady2525, on Flickr

The Mound at Greynolds Park by jovilady2525, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami from the air by Kim Drotz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

aida_1210_143 by k1rsch, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Oleta River State Park, Miami FL. by cawama, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Ancient Spanish Monastery by Junior Henry., on Flickr

The Ancient Spanish Monastery. by Junior Henry., on Flickr

The Ancient Spanish Monastery. Chapel. by Junior Henry., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida 59 by herby0401, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by Dawn Coyote, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Almost Done by ever/siempre, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

downtown miami by alexdecarvalho, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Venetian Causeway Sunrise. by James Good, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Old Downtown Miami by havecarryonwilltravel, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Little Havana*

Retro by jwkeith, on Flickr

Little Havana by jwkeith, on Flickr

Typical Little Havana architecture by tranquilometro, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Working City by daveinshaw, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

6024A by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by angelamca4, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*BRICKELL*



QuantumX said:


> Yeah, I missed that sentence. Here's is another from last night.
> 
> DSC_1275 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 164 by TravelBear71, on Flickr

Miami 310 by TravelBear71, on Flickr

Miami 161 by TravelBear71, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

All Rights Reserved® / © 2014 by Enmanuel Ramirez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by fudan1701, on Flickr

Miami Beach by fudan1701, on Flickr

Miami Beach by fudan1701, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_7928 by donelliott2591, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Avenue by Ernie-Nela, on Flickr

IMG_3626 by stevenkbruno, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0385 by algiovanni23, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Rainy Miami Downtown Panorama by algiovanni23, on Flickr

Miami by kmyrlonn, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Cityscape and shoreline, Miami Beach, Miami, Florida by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_DSC9059 by Julio Navascués, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

5th Street Miami by jeme.2009, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by HIKING USA @ Facebook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Landscape, wideangle, Brickell, Miami, By Jorge Martinez Gualdron Photographer, Jorge Martinez Photography-4 by Jorge Martínez Gualdrón, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*WYNWOOD*

Miami_24 by leszekwojaczek, on Flickr

IMG_9390.jpg by Tony Espinoza, on Flickr

Miami_Wylwood_3 by leszekwojaczek, on Flickr

Miami_Wylwood_4 by leszekwojaczek, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 001 by TravelBear71, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

40th Floor Infinity by Burnt Umber, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

I did another aerial shoot last month and thought you might have seen something you liked that you'd like to post here.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I must have missed them, I just wasn't on the site as much as I used to, especially last month. I'll definitely check them out.


----------



## LUIXIVIADO

*My Travel To Miami!







*​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

City Hall by DigitalLUX, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

30-08-2014, Miami by Paula Leitao, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSCN9428 by lindsey~p, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach, Miami, FL by VickieRans, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

Hia-leah JDM said:


> I must have missed them, I just wasn't on the site as much as I used to, especially last month. I'll definitely check them out.


Click on my Best of Miami and the Beaches thread below and go to the end.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20140901_Miami_0006 crop PAMM by Dan Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

QuantumX said:


> Click on my Best of Miami and the Beaches thread below and go to the end.


It was hard to pick and chose, looks like it was a perfect day for an aerial tour. :cheers:

DSC_1377 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

More from Q :drool:

CSC_0096 by Quantum2010, on Flickr

CSC_0102 by Quantum2010, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami | Florida by Carlos Prieto | photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Exclusive Miami, USA by Pedro Martins Pereira Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

13st by Rey Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown by zephyrjean, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

city strret (1001 of 1) by mcjosh13, on Flickr

Metromover 2 by zephyrjean, on Flickr

Downtown Miami by wowfotos330, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by NicoDT, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by This Clicks Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami throught the Miami River by Photos by Rick Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by Will Vargas, on Flickr

Downtown Miami from Miami Beach by Ernie Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Up On The Roof by DigitalLUX, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Aerial, downtown Miami by thejaan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Dade by Natalia Moron, on Flickr


----------



## El Turko

One of my favorite cities in the world.A beautiful city.


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^^^^^^^All Those Trees you see here Hia-leah JDM, Our SSC Friendly Family Fantastic Updated Photo Miami Friend:banana:
Are All Gone for now :bash:!!, All Aboard Florida Has started The Largest Construction Project the City of Miami Has Ever seen !!:cheers:
The " Miami Grand Central Station " will take yp every Lot seen here in this Great Photo to the East and it will never look like this again , a Blocked view of Tall Towers and a Huge 1, 000 Feet 4 Main Railroad Tracks Over 25 feet Higher than the Platform You see here in this Photo, You See the Huge Platform Has to Rise over 60 Feet Over that Miami MetroMover Track you see in your Photo in the background to the Right, Ir has to Rise Over That all 4 Tracks !! The Next 5 Years the over 2 Billion dollar project will rule this area for ever :banana:




Hia-leah JDM said:


> Untitled by NicoDT, on Flickr


Look again Please , at your fantastic Photo here the Bridge you see in the Middle Right of the Now Platform is the MetroMover Line, all 4 , Four , 1,000 Feet Long Railroad Tracks have to Come Over that Bridge and come up to the ajoinning Complex of the Government Center, It will be completed by 2019 For sure , Maybe Sooner, we'll See !!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Aerial, downtown Miami by thejaan, on Flickr


WOWWWW!!! Stunning city!!!! :happy:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut Grove - Miami, FL by digitalHustler, on Flickr

Sonesta View by Mario Houben | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

September 24, 2014


*Downtown Miami*











Downtown Miami by Will Vargas via flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami Beach*


L1110205 by collazoprojects, on Flickr


L1110239 by collazoprojects, on Flickr


Miami Beach - Ocean Drive by Sian McClure, on Flickr

Miami Beach - South Pointe Park by Sian McClure, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI by Uncle Seymour Bencher, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC07117 by cedalbi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Villa Vizcaya by thesergeantags, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Brickell*



QuantumX said:


> DSC_0165 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_5743 by Ronald Achterbergh, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami Book Fair International*
Largest literary festival in the country


MBFI 2014 Street Fair by The Center @ MDC, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2014 11 29_1275 by troutok1a6, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Loop by piwiyan, on Flickr


Untitled by rickyk92, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Peter Marino at The Bass Museum of Art, Miami Beach by VernissageTV Didier Didier, on Flickr


Bass Museum of Arts.jpg by Bob's Corner, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunny Isles Beach


Miami by AkaSancho, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunset in Miami by ruimc77, on Flickr


MIA Airport Traffic by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Art Installation Downtown Art Basel Miami 2014 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Forming circle on #Miami freeway #justice4reefa #Ericgarner #ferguson #Wynwood #artbasel #abmb #BlackLivesMatter by Steve Rhodes, on Flickr


s_20141207_050103 by __Dori__, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_MG_5175 by 3.1415926535, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

SoBe Night by KM Preston Photography, on Flickr


miami skyline by cipo_67, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_MG_5244 by 3.1415926535, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

This is an old one from January but it was too good to pass 


DSC_0035 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0309 by QuantumX, on Flickr


CSC_0291 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Edgewater* - Booming neighborhood north of Downtown 
You can see the growing midrise skylines of Overtown, Little Havana and the Civic Center in the backgound


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

on the tracks by piwiyan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MSK HEEZY / APER / TIBEK by Uncle Seymour Bencher, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami-9 by blog_enpleineere, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

PARA_MWC_South_night by icsrealty, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by NattanN, on Flickr


Miami by NattanN, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Great shot from the north 



QuantumX said:


> Miami City by Michał Adamowski, on 500px


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Crazy Miami Sky by isasanzgarcia, on Flickr


Crazy Miami Sky by isasanzgarcia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami MetroMover by SBGrad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (59) by pmeier82lu, on Flickr


Downtown en Navidad by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by Ron Raffety, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_7786 by Kadu Pinheiro - Underwater Photography, on Flickr


IMG_5324 by Kadu Pinheiro - Underwater Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Judy Kay Art, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida by super_bee31, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Greenlight by Massimiliano Sciacco, on Flickr


Right turn only by Massimiliano Sciacco, on Flickr


Urban racing by Massimiliano Sciacco, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Size matters by Massimiliano Sciacco, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Honeymoon by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr


Let There Be Light by Miracle Man, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Avenue Skyline Aerial View by Michael Pancier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida Marlins Ballpark by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Miami. Urban Fantasy. by Mario Houben | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Downtown Miami Florida. by edinchavez, on Flickr

Miami Aurora Lights by dkeros, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Miami by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr

Miami by Dubois Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Miami Herald by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr

Miami Night Photography by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Miami Pano by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## sobchbud

This pic was taken on the Inter coastal Waterway that separates Miami and Miami Beach



sobchbud said:


> What a gorgeous day we had yesterday, 12/20/2014 - no humidity. sunny skies, temps in the 80's - 70's going into the evening. Cruising beautiful Biscayne Bay and the marveling at our grand skyline and city, made me damn happy to live here. I wouldn't want to be anywhere else. The pod of 4-5 dolphins that surfed our wake for at least 20 minutes doing jumps and rolling flips less than 8 feet away were the icing on the cake! They put on quite show, and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen. I actually believe they were smiling and knew what a treat they were giving us. Hopefully I can post more pics and video, but my phone was dead.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/qcVxgc
> 
> dolphins1 by buddynemia, on Flickr





sobchbud said:


> long video of the dolphins from that boat trip - catch the brief shot of the Miami skyline in the distance at @ 6:03


----------



## sobchbud

These are other pics from the Biscayne Bay boat trip








[/url]IMG_0770 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0774 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0808 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]IMG_0795 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0798 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0797 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]
Miami's XMas Boat Parade speeding by







[/url]IMG_0822 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0823 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_0827 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0833 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0834 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0839 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0841 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0843 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0844 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0850 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0859 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_0867 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sobchbud

Stiltsville is a strange collection of houses in Biscayne Bay and built on stilts that rise 3-10 feet above the water depending on the tide. The first was built in the 1930's by a colorful character named Crawfish Eddie. More were added through the years reaching a peak of 27 in 1960's. Accessible only by boat, a few were inhabited until the mid 80's when the the site was annexed by the Federal Government and became part of the Biscayne National Park. (Miami is the only US city that can claim 2 National Parks adjacent to it's metro boundary - Everglades being the other.) The little community has had a very colorful history that includes gambling, smuggling, porn, film/commercials, and some legendary underground parties. I went to a couple of epic keg parties here as a student at the Univ. of Miami in the 80's, so I have a special fondness for Stiltsville. I'm pretty sure they still host an occasional illegal house party or rave. Because of age, decay, and several hurricanes, there are only 7 left. You can still actually visit them by getting a permit from the Natl. Park service.








[/url]IMG_20140831_094458 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_094527 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_094558 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_094608 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_094837 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_094850 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_094914 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_094933 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_094942 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_095011 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Mornin' Miami Beach by XT Inc., on Flickr


----------



## sobchbud

Cape Florida lighthouse on Key Biscayne Right next to it is one of the most beautiful and picturesque beaches in Florida.








[/url]IMG_20140831_100047 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_100159 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_100159 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_100112 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_100127 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_100944 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_101606 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_101740 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_101623 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_101850 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_101720 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_101919 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_102028 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_102230 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_103837 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miami_Marine_Stadium








[/url]IMG_20140831_104454 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_104507 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_104532 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_104548 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]IMG_20140831_104611 by buddynemia, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Another reason for me to move to miami, it's so smooth.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami South beach view from the sky by octopus minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown by francesco.chillari, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

El Conquistador by @GamezFrank, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Jewish Museum of Florida by fiu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Avenue - Miami Beach by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Portofino Tower by MomentaryShutter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Ave in black and white by thesergeantags, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://flic.kr/p/qoVr2d









https://flic.kr/p/qDc7E3


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by BulletFL, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

SONY DSC by oxy_here, on Flickr


SONY DSC by oxy_here, on Flickr


SONY DSC by oxy_here, on Flickr


SONY DSC by oxy_here, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Theatre Miami by franckzua, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sonnenuntergang in Miami by in_ri, on Flickr


Landung in Miami by in_ri, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Coconut Grove*


DSC_0021 by bethjbates, on Flickr


Coconut Grove by Kid Holiday, on Flickr


Mayfair Hotel & Spa (1985), view01, 3000 Florida Ave, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Govinda's Gift Shop (1952), 3220 Virginia St, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


3141-45 Virginia St (1980), view01, Coconut Grove, Miami FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


2914 Virginia St (1930), Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


The Barnacle Historic Site, Coconut Grove, FL - house built in 1891 by bocaboard, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Coconut Grove II*


Mayfair Hotel & Spa (1985), view03, 3000 Florida Ave, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Engle Building (1954), 3401 Main Highway, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Jaguar Ceviche Spoon Bar and LatAm Grill, 3067 Grand Ave, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


arcade (1925), view02, 3444 Main Hwy, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


3058-3062 Grand Ave (1925), Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Lulu in the Grove, 3105 Commodore Plaza, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Greenstreet Cafe, view 01, 3468 Main Hwy, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL by lumierefl, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by Itinerarios (DM), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

First National Bank Building (1922-26), view03, 11 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


First National Bank Building (1922-26), view02, 11 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Security Building (1926), view02, 117 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

100 block, NE 1st Ave looking N, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


U.S. Post Office and Courthouse (1931-33), view02, 300 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

City National Bank Bldg. & Royalton Hotel, SE 1st St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


City National Bank Building (1925), 121 S.E. 1st St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Uf2thdr, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Setai Stalk by XT Inc., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_4519 by digitalHustler, on Flickr


P1179938.jpg by nicolas.gras, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_4506 by digitalHustler, on Flickr


Sunrise Skyline by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Alfred I. duPont Building (1939), view01, 169 E Flagler St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Alfred I. duPont Building (1939), view02, 169 E Flagler St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Walgreen Drug Store (1936), 200 E Flagler, St, view02, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Olympia Theater & Office Bldg. (1926), view06, 174 E Flagler St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Olympia Theater & Office Bldg. (1926), view02, 174 E Flagler St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Olympia Theater & Office Bldg. (1926), view01, 174 E Flagler St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Ingraham Building (1927), view02, 25 SE 2nd Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Ingraham Building (1927), view01, 25 SE 2nd Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Grand Concourse (1926), 421 Grand Concourse, Miami Shores, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Mediterranean Revival home (1926), 245 NE 99th St, Miami Shores, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Mid-century Modern home (1949), 1200 NE 96th St, Miami Shores, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

golden sail by Judy Kay Art, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

1465 SW 8th Street (2004), Little Havana, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Shenandoah Jr. High School (1942), view02, 1950 SW 19th St, Shenandoah, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Way (1922), Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


retail strip (1946-47), 2761-71 Coral Way, Coral Gate, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Meditteranean Revival apartment building (1926), 1814-1818 SW 22nd Ave, Palm Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

1500 block retail shops (1927-1938), SW 8th St looking SE, Shenandoah, Little Havana, Miami, FL by lumierefl, on Flickr


Mediterranean Revival Home (1925), 1721 SW 21st Ter, Shenandoah, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Up in the Air by c_losm, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

N761AJ by Liam Moya, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_1102 by Ruth M. Dávila, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami fl by greenpicture's, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

French Country Village (1925-26), view04, 541 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


French Country Village (1925-26), view02, 501 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


French Country Village (1925-26), view08, 517 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


French Country Village (1925-26), view06, 528 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


French Country Village (1925-26), view05, 536 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## skyscraperhighrise

Hia-leah JDM said:


> French Country Village (1925-26), view04, 541 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> French Country Village (1925-26), view02, 501 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> French Country Village (1925-26), view08, 517 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> French Country Village (1925-26), view06, 528 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr
> 
> 
> French Country Village (1925-26), view05, 536 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Nice castles.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Bal Harbour*


aida_1210_141 by k1rsch, on Flickr


Bal-Harbour-Mar-2005 by 2005rk, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunny Isles Beach Raanan Katz by raanankatz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Imagem de http://vimiami.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/aerial-view-sunny-isles-beach.jpg. by pedrofylho, on Flickr


Miami #Florida #FlyTheWhale #aerialphotography #HTC #htconem8 #soflo #loveFL #Miami by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


Miami by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Golden Clouds by elena2809, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

FIU Urban Forest by fiu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Canal Near Krome at Sunrise by mattacevedo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Key by oxy_here, on Flickr


Brickell Key by oxy_here, on Flickr


Brickell Key by oxy_here, on Flickr


----------



## Vinnie420

Real nice and exotic.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnriley/16289741039


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

metromover by hdwong58, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Naples & Miami FL by Portrait & Social Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Italian Village (1925-1927), view04, 4300 Palmarito St, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Italian Village (1925-1927), view01, 644 Altara Ave, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Italian Village (1925-1927), view03, 644 Altara Ave, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida Pioneer Village (1925-26), view09, 4412 Santa Maria St (1941), Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Florida Pioneer Village (1925-26), view08, 4515 Santa Maria St, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


Florida Pioneer Village (1925-26), view04, 4515 Santa Maria St, Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Rickenbacker (11) by floridaimages, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*WYNWOOD*


The Oasis by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


Wynwood Cafes by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


CitiBikes by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr


Crossing the Street by tacosnachosburritos, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach's South of Fifth (SoFi) skyline 


Miami Skyline by Michael Runion, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI BY NIGHT by Rina Bertocchi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2015_Orange Bowl and Wedding_Miami Beach_7 by jagssuxbutilikeem, on Flickr


IMG_2286 by amsfrank, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelma/15884548563


Downtown by oxy_here, on Flickr


Downtown by oxy_here, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut Grove, Miami Florida by alexsandrobianchi, on Flickr


Brickell by oxy_here, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami's Health District at the bottom right and Little Havana up top 


P3480150 by amsfrank, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

P3470947 by amsfrank, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell by oxy_here, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown by oxy_here, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown by oxy_here, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Ave Miami Beach by Armin Hage, on Flickr


Art Deco Spire by Armin Hage, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Indian Creek Canal Miami Beach by Armin Hage, on Flickr


Indian Creek Canal Miami Beach by Armin Hage, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road, Miami by oxanagleam, on Flickr


Miami Beach 2015 by Larisa Shorina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami from above by jason.lamonica, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach 2015 by Larisa Shorina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Meyer-Kiser Building (1926), view01, 139 NE 1st St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by Tucpasquic, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bryan Memorial Methodist Church (1928), view02, 3713 Main Hwy, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2616 De Soto Blvd (1924), Coral Gables, FL, USA by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*CORAL GABLES*


IMG_8292 by scubattitude, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Tower by CelsoDinizPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

Great tour/post "Hia-leah JDM".....The Latin connection is SIZZLING..kay:kay:..:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Thanks midrise, I appreciate it.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Edgewater and Midtown*


flo02 by marcusmedwed, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#SALTLIFE #MIAMI by JnE ENTERTAINMENT, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16598527679


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Tri Rail Miami Airport Station by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

LAN 767 Smokey Touchdown @ MIA by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach from the air by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lighthouse by YYGomez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Port Miami Tunnel Entrance. by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


Port Miami Tunnel 2 by Infinity & Beyond Photography: Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

florida1-0310 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr


florida1-0335 by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

BBC Aerials by fiu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami .IMG_3054 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 2.300,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2015 FIA Formula E - Miami by AutoRacingLive, on Flickr


----------



## marcvader

This looks like an illustration. Love it.

By the way Hia-leah JDM, really appreciate your ability to find great images of South Florida. Thank you.



Hia-leah JDM said:


> *Edgewater and Midtown*
> 
> 
> flo02 by marcusmedwed, on Flickr​


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Your So Very Right again Marcvader, Our SSC Friendly Family Miami Forum Moderator and Miami Friend to Everyone :cheers:, Check that Photo out again , the ONE you commented on, Looks like It was just taken last week:banana:
The " ICON Bay " is completed, " The Bay House Condo " to the left looks completed and " The Crimson " in front of the 2 Looks almost Done, and The Rising of 550 Feet " Biscayne Beach Condo Tower" there, you can see the 2 Tower Construction Cranes there, 

Wow , What a View to Chill !!


marcvader said:


> This looks like an illustration. Love it.
> 
> By the way Hia-leah JDM, really appreciate your ability to find great images of South Florida. Thank you.


and The FIU In North Miami Photo, I Never Knew that University Got so HUGE Fantastic Photo !! 
Steve is watching This Hia-leah JDM, Very well Appreciated and Thanks so Very Much for These Updated Photos that look like just taken last week, So Beautiful and Great Updates Our SSC Friendly Family Foride Forums and Miami Forum Friend !!
Rest In Peace Steve, We will never forget, and Keep Watching QuantumX Of Your/His Miami City Of Miami Cranes Rise in 2015 and Beyond !!:banana:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Early Golfers on the Fog 1 by martinjoeltrujillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates from Miami :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Metromover - 13 by sfgamchick, on Flickr


Metromover - 03 by sfgamchick, on Flickr


Metromover - 10 by sfgamchick, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates from Miami :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

NYC_0275 by edwardhblake, on Flickr


NYC_0890 by edwardhblake, on Flickr


NYC_0619 by edwardhblake, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

NYC_0345 by edwardhblake, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

NYC_0312 by edwardhblake, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_DSF3426 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Ocean drive - Miami beach by ANDOVER2010, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2015 Miami 18-3 314 by lightningclass, on Flickr


2015 Miami 18-3 020 by lightningclass, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^TRI -RAIL's Future Look Still Empty Rush Hour Downtown Miami Station in 2022 !!hno::nuts:
The Topic is Huge Now in the South Florida Transporatation Thread :banana:
Please Hia-leah JDM , Please enter all three ( 3) of These Great Photos Here of Uours in the Miami Forum Treads . ( South Florida Transportation Thread ) Thanks so Very Much , I know you can do this for Steve , and Thanks again Great Photos here Always and Forever " Likes " to You our SSC Friendly Family Florida Forums and Maimi Form Friend !!:cheers:




Hia-leah JDM said:


> Metromover - 13 by sfgamchick, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Metromover - 03 by sfgamchick, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Metromover - 10 by sfgamchick, on Flickr


Rest In Peace Steve, Your Photos are being Covered with Future Great Updated Photos from Fellow SSC Friendly Family ALL Threads Friends !!


----------



## adam79

Amazing photos and amazing city, I wish I could visit it someday.


----------



## MissingMiami

beautiful.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

- dmca


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by Mark A. Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach by LMGoBlue, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami 2015-3040013 by jeff denhez, on Flickr


miami 2015-3040005 by jeff denhez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Jaro's boat by lwigi, on Flickr


chilling by Brickell Key by lwigi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by Morten Guttorm, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami- IMGP1784 by RaffaellaFaccin, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The tree in Miami by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Historic Overtown by sanyok_, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_1169 by rgomez2400, on Flickr


IMG_1174 by rgomez2400, on Flickr


IMG_1173 by rgomez2400, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0025 by asorsz, on Flickr


DSC_0014 by asorsz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_7227 by Tennis-Bargains.com, on Flickr


----------



## Hawaii4Ever

Oh how I wish I was at Ultra right now...sigh...


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

^^


Ultra Music Festival 2015 - Mainstage by Kevin Verkruijssen, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Palm Court by John (& Beth) Zacherle, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by ericjameswalsh, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Jades @ Sunny Isles | 150329-0022706-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


Maule Lake @ Sunset | 150329-0022725-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

L1001262 by Mistari, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (34) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (32) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (31) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (15) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by martha-jane, on Flickr


Miami by martha-jane, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (394) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (292) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


Miami (289) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (117) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


Miami (110) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (163) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (95) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (82) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


Miami (73) by Umbe alias UmbertinoRulez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

National YoungArts Foundation, 2100 Biscayne Boulevard, Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / Architect: Ignacio Cabrera-Justiz by jorgemolina37, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0052-2 by georgemstadler, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0223 by georgemstadler, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Everglades.. by Svein Erik Storkås, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downown from MMC by fiu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami - Coral Gables - Hotel Biltmore - Photo taken with my iPhone by Fabio - Miami, on Flickr


US_FL_Coral_Gables_Biltmore_Hotel (13) by Christine G. H. Franck, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami - Coral Gables by Cristi_Fla, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Gables by ajstarks, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Traditional Coral Gables Home by BlueVoter - thanks for 900k views, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by tmasss, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Construction Site Long Expo by tmasss, on Flickr


----------



## NovaProspekt

Looks very cool. Miami is definitely on my list of cities to visit before I start to wrinkle. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Tri Rail Miami Airport Station by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Florida USA #Miami #Florida by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


SoBe Aerial From The Whale #Miami #southbeachmiami #southbeach #FlyTheWhale #pureflorida #igersmiami #igerssoflo #miamibeach #miamirealestate #findyourcoast #staysalty #HTC by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MacArthur Bridge Miami by Beges, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC01870 by garywchan, on Flickr


DSC01868 by garywchan, on Flickr


DSC01867 by garywchan, on Flickr


DSC01774 by garywchan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sound Scape / Lincoln Park by John (& Beth) Zacherle, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Perez Art Museum by John (& Beth) Zacherle, on Flickr


Perez Art Museum by John (& Beth) Zacherle, on Flickr


Perez Art Museum by John (& Beth) Zacherle, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Key Biscayne *


Key Biscayne by Airbg, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Construction by tmasss, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIA Sunset by tmasss, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

H&M - Lincoln Theater | 150401-0625-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Golden Beach and Aventura*


North Miami Beach #Florida #HTC #beachfront #Miami by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Morning Miami #morning #downtown #city #urban #miami #architecture #throughtheeyesofaqueen #photography #miamiphotography #iphoneography by ThroughTheEyesOfAQueen, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

[FIU] Port of Miami Tour by fiubusiness, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

[FIU] Port of Miami Tour by fiubusiness, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

S.B. Beach Walk by Cruise Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell, Miami by matt.crimp, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami in the morning by geraldschoembs, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Soani Velez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by stefanorota88, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Photo by digitalHustler, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

April 2015 NCL Family Cruise (27) by salguodusa, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami - Floride by xalub33, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by MoniLizar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach, Florida, United States by john duphh, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://flic.kr/p/4eEgyW


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Florida Beach Photography My Smartphone Life Htconem8 Beachphotography Miami Beach Life Is A Beach Sunset  by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


South by South Beach Florida My Smartphone Life Aerialphotography Beach Photography Htconem8 Beachphotography Miami Beach Beach Life Life Is A Beach by Daniel Piraino, on Flickr


----------



## Großfeld

nice pictures!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Miami Shopping District by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Großfeld said:


> nice pictures!


Thanks


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/digitallux/18526898189/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/dd_44/18748689031/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Fitness by the bay by LuckyEyes, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Mitch Setsma, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Saturday Morning by howwls, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

AR400-591-05pr1sm by Emir Shabashvili, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A night in Miami by Roberto Hernandez, on Flickr


A night in Miami by Roberto Hernandez, on Flickr


A night in Miami by Roberto Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida by Anthony May, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut Grove, Miami, Florida by lotos_leo, on Flickr


Coconut Grove, Miami, Florida by lotos_leo, on Flickr


Coconut Grove, Miami, Florida by lotos_leo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florentino Plaza Coconut Grove by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Former Bank Of Coconut Grove Walter DeGarmo by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

22 by James Fishman, on Flickr


6 by James Fishman, on Flickr


4 by James Fishman, on Flickr


1 by James Fishman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Large Pano Miami by Christian Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

FEMIAMI15(17) by Andretti Sports Marketing, on Flickr


FEMIAMI15(7) by Andretti Sports Marketing, on Flickr


FEMIAMI15(18) by Andretti Sports Marketing, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Walls by Peter R., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Perez Art Museum Miami by Peter R., on Flickr


Perez Art Museum Miami by Peter R., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami and I by Christian Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

beach Volleyball fields by Flometal, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Beach of Miami beach by Flometal, on Flickr


Miami Beach seafront walk (2) by Flometal, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline from South Pointe Park by Flometal, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida [1200x798] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Pointe by Xynn Tii, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Point of Aventura, Florida by Gustavo Rohrscheib, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida by Anthony May, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI-9 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


DSC_0838 by alexipaige, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

vroom by howwls, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI-96 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI-71 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


MIAMI-81 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


MIAMI-78 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


MIAMI-76 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI-3 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI-7 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI - Art District by Fabio, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing pics.


----------



## el palmesano

Hia-leah JDM said:


> MIAMI-3 by Cora Visnick, on Flickr


awsome!!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Really outdated but still nice to look at


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC05515.jpg by Stephen Malagodi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC05518.jpg by Stephen Malagodi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by Nigel Bo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Avenue Bridge by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Same #&#55357;&#56489;, different #&#55357;&#56518; by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Pink Friday by Xynn Tii, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*The Ancient Spanish Monastery*


The Ancient Spanish Monastery by Peter R., on Flickr


The Ancient Spanish Monastery by Peter R., on Flickr


The Ancient Spanish Monastery by Peter R., on Flickr


The Ancient Spanish Monastery by Peter R., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

J68A7612-1 by Patricia Corsiatto, on Flickr


J68A7702-1 by Patricia Corsiatto, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Sorbet by Xynn Tii, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb^


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Story of the cities: Miami at mid-day by Muhammad A zahid, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

"Walking Between Trees" by Blanca Rosa2008 - Thanks for Views, on Flickr


Sendero de vida by Blanca Rosa2008 - Thanks for Views, on Flickr


Paz y Armonía by Blanca Rosa2008 - Thanks for Views, on Flickr


Light & Shadow by Blanca Rosa2008 - Thanks for Views, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Last of this set by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Garden by August Burrichter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untouched photo of Miami's version of Autumn Color taken in a suburb of Kendall, FL ... note that this tree's leaves are green most of the year ..., only on certain years does it's leaves turn this color ... , by Check_Out_My_Favorites, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Falls 03 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


The Falls 16 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


The Falls 13 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


The Falls 01 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


The Falls 12 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dolphin Mall by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Frost Museum of Art by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Beverly Terrace Historic District 1925 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Beverly Terrace Historic District 1925 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG-20140906-1622 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


IMG-20140906-1614 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


Good Deed for the Day by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr

IMG-20140906-1642 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


IMG-20140906-1626 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bridge Over Miami River 1929 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Hyde Midtown Pink Duck by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Design District*


Givenchy Design District by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Louis Vuitton Design District by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Harry Winston Design District by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Miu Miu Design District by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG-20140906-1639 by Carlos Echenique, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Little Havana*


La Carreta Restaurant by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Tower Theater Marquee by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Ball & Chain Lounge Calle Ocho by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Azucar Ice Cream Calle Ocho by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Trail Theater by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Masonic Monument Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

USA 2013 by Christoph_Schattleitner, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*More of Miami's most famous immigrant enclave*

*Little Havana*


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Fire Station Number 4 Brickell by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami Central Station*
Opened April 2015 - Most pictures taken before opening















































Miami Central Station by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


Tri Rail Miami Airport Station by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami beach by nicki argo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Street Art Miami - 2015 062 by Emmanuel Mouquet, on Flickr


Wynwood Street Art Miami - 2015 048 by Emmanuel Mouquet, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Bryan, on Flickr


Untitled by Bryan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Daniel Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 23 Feb 2011-106 by Leonard Huskey, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

W South Beach by procrast8, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach, Miami by Ed & Cindy Esposito, on Flickr


South Beach in February by Ed & Cindy Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Southeast Financial Center 1984 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_DSC5891 by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Downtown by muora, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

I think I need to bump this one.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Midtown (Miami), FL by Niran Almog, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Kick-Off by Kathleen Preston, on Flickr


DSC_6307 by keith b, on Flickr


DSC_6306 by keith b, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Yacht in Miami by Francisco F., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Newfred, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Old Apartment Building Brickell by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Old Apartment Building Brickell 1925 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Ave by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A rainy day ... another one ☺. by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

And soon it will be night ... by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

SOUTH BEACH MIAMI by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Marlins Park by Lance Camp Baseball, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

151. Miami - Floride - USA (16.07.2013 - 01.08.2013) by pedro rodriguez, on Flickr


150. Miami - Floride - USA (16.07.2013 - 01.08.2013) by pedro rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

037. Miami - Floride - USA (16.07.2013 - 01.08.2013) by pedro rodriguez, on Flickr


042. Miami - Floride - USA (16.07.2013 - 01.08.2013) by pedro rodriguez, on Flickr


025. Miami - Floride - USA (16.07.2013 - 01.08.2013) by pedro rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

079. Miami - Floride - USA (16.07.2013 - 01.08.2013) by pedro rodriguez, on Flickr


089. Miami - Floride - USA (16.07.2013 - 01.08.2013) by pedro rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Olympia Theater Downtown Miami 1926 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Olympia Theater Downtown Miami 1926 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Olympia Theater Downtown Miami 1926 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Olympia Theater Downtown Miami 1926 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_6531 by keith b, on Flickr


DSC_6549 by keith b, on Flickr


DSC_6590 by keith b, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_6504 by keith b, on Flickr


DSC_6497 by keith b, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DOWNTOWN, MIAMI by Jhannia Poulett Castro, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

LINCOLN ROAD, MIAMI by Jhannia Poulett Castro, on Flickr


LINCOLN ROAD, MIAMI by Jhannia Poulett Castro, on Flickr


LINCOLN ROAD, MIAMI by Jhannia Poulett Castro, on Flickr


LINCOLN ROAD, MIAMI by Jhannia Poulett Castro, on Flickr


LINCOLN ROAD, MIAMI by Jhannia Poulett Castro, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

So amazing - good pics^


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Key Miami by digitalVerve, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami, 2015 by Cal Eagle, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Landscape Evening by Renato Pereira, on Flickr


Miami Roof Tops by Renato Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

26, 27 Sept. 2015 Miami Beach-21.jpg by Frederick Carter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Gesu Church Downtown Miami 1922-1925 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Gesu Church Downtown Miami 1922-1925 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Gesu Church Downtown Miami 1922-1925 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Gesu Church Downtown Miami 1922-1925 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#juicy by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_6227-2 by teresa hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Old Apartment Building Brickell by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami City Life by Michelle, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_2936 by Serfa Painting, on Flickr


IMG_2938 by Serfa Painting, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Northen Trust Bldg by Felipe Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_111edit. 10/05/15 by Tj Surin, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

FTBG lowlands palms 3 by scott.zona, on Flickr


FTBG lowlands palms 5 by scott.zona, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


Miami Beach by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Ancient Spanish Monastery, North Miami, Florida by Angelika Parker, on Flickr


The Ancient Spanish Monastery, North Miami, Florida by Angelika Parker, on Flickr


The Ancient Spanish Monastery, North Miami, Florida by Angelika Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biltmore Hotel by Peter R., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Urban by luz paucar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Partial Skyline of Miami -1 by Frank's Pix Place, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151003 5DIII Wynwood Walls 38 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Torch Of Friendship Bayfront Park by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Nice additions^


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Thanks kay:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI DESIGN DISTRICT by roccocell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Thanks for all the love &#55357;&#56445;&#55357;&#56397; #highdronized #southbeach by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I like the #purps &#55357;&#56622; by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI - JavyGo by JavyGo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI - JavyGo by JavyGo, on Flickr


Miami bySimone Bellicini, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI - JavyGo by JavyGo, on Flickr


miami florida by alejandro zamora, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami florida by alejandro zamora, on Flickr


miami florida by alejandro zamora, on Flickr


miami florida by alejandro zamora, on Flickr


miami florida by alejandro zamora, on Flickr


miami florida by alejandro zamora, on Flickr


miami florida by alejandro zamora, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI - JavyGo by JavyGo, on Flickr


MIAMI - JavyGo by JavyGo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biscayne Bay, Miami Beach, Florida by riek15, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by the sunset by Perval Del Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Miami looks amazing.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

JDA_0094 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


JDA_9538 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


JDA_9638 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

JDA_9574 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


DSC00122 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


DSC00253 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


DSC00542 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami September 2015 by manuberman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami September 2015 by manuberman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami September 2015 by manuberman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami September 2015 by manuberman, on Flickr


Miami September 2015 by manuberman, on Flickr


Miami September 2015 by manuberman, on Flickr


Miami September 2015 by manuberman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Perfect Storm by Majeed Ekbal, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI - JavyGo by JavyGo, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

THAT IS SO COOL !! Our 1st Real Free Ride Car - Truck Under Water - Under Criuse Ships , Government Cut Channel , The Port of MIAMI Tunnel, !! 
We Are Finally in the Future here in MIAMI and More to Come with The Vertical Rising NOW !! " ONE Thousand Museum Condo Tower " over 706 Feet High from Ground Level, " Miami's " Biscayne WALL " !!




Hia-leah JDM said:


> MIAMI - JavyGo by JavyGo, on Flickr



Thank You again and again Hia- leah JDM !! , You are very Admired by Many here , Including Me, and Well Appreciated Always and Forever Great Miami hotos Our SSC Friendly Family Miami, Florida Forums Friend !!
THANKS , !!

This Is NOW , Our Greatest Construction Boom of Our 21st Century, The Best in the History of Miami , " The Miami " Signature BRIDGE IS NEXT , READY AND Funded ALREADY TO bE BUILT LATE NEXT YEAR , 2016 AND opened BY 2018 INTO 2019


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

WOW Hia-leah JDM , This Photo says about 2 Thousand words, and to Start It's NOW , a Photo taken in the Past week, The White Wall Painting on the " East Hotel " Tower there on the Middle Left was just completed at the bottom Last Friday , !! 

ready to Open the 1st of next year, Maybe New Years Eve Opening , the " East Hotel " [part and the 1st Office Tower are due to open 1st, and maybe in just 3 Months, Easter most will be Completed for Sure !



Hia-leah JDM said:


> I like the #purps &#55357;&#56622; by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


This Photo is So Great , You can see at least 7 Towers just in this One Photo shot going up in the beackground, Over 14 Tower Construction Cranes Just in this Photot alone, You can count them, 

This is going to be re -edited a few times, But , it's the 2nd Greatest Tower Construction Boom in Miami 21st Century History, 5 Of the Towers under construction here are the Related Company of South Florida, led by King Jorge Perez the Head chief Developer !!


PLease again Hia-leah JDM , I had to re -edited this again, Please enter this Great Photo of yours in the Miami Development thread of Brickell Citycentre, Marcvader will let you do it, or may be He can do it for Us t, too, Thanks all !!
Please Hia-leah JDM, If you can Please post this Great Photo in the Miami Forums Development Thread of the Brickell CityCentre , 5 Listed Towers Thread Please , There the Big One Thread of 1st Phase " Brickell CityCentre ", and Thanks so very Much again and again, Well Appreicated !!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell City Centre Contruction Progress by Ines Hegedus-Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC00855 by A2.Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Scenic Old Cutler Road by ACEZandEIGHTZ, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

321 Ocean Drive by Vincent Menchini, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Circles by vxla, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22685508241/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22674330665/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Trinity Cathedral - Miami by Antonio Quizon, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Morning in South Beach by Jeff Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by BulletFL, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Happy days!!!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

regalia miami condominium by REGALIA MIAMI, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach Nov. 2015 by jeff, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Former Walgreens Now La Epoca Dept Store At Night by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Aventura sundown-2 by Gui Popp, on Flickr


Aventura, Florida by May May, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

757 by maria carolina garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road - Miami Beach by Michela Marucci, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami by Roseli Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Conference 4-22 by Jonathan Frings - thanks for 30m views, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

glenn humphreys (12) by Glenn Humphreys, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Conference 3-35 by Jonathan Frings - thanks for 30m views, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Conference 3-17 by Jonathan Frings - thanks for 30m views, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Conference 4-20 by Jonathan Frings - thanks for 30m views, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami-Beach-1 by Caitlin Hoversten, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Streets by Caitlin Hoversten, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach Ocean Drive by Marek Lubas, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell City Centre by Gaston Lauge, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wherever you go, you take yourself with you. Neil Gaiman,l #miaexplore #throughtheeyesofaqueen #iphoneography #train #metrorail #shoot2kill #blackandwhite #noir #miamiphotographer #miami #transportation #rail by ThroughTheEyesOfAQueen, on Flickr


----------



## Bobdreamz

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Miami Beach Ocean Drive by Marek Lubas, on Flickr


*ART DECO ARCHITECTURE + SUN + PALM TREES + BEACHES !* =

*FUN IN THE SUN !!!*

:cheers:

There is nothing like South Beach!


----------



## Hindustani

Vice City no doubt. :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Hyde Midtown by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


Wynwood Walls by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


Omega Store - Miami Design District by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Pointe by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


South Pointe Pier by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


Miami Beach by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


PAMM Downtown Miami by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI DownTown by Michael Forstner, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Storm? Let's fly! by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

C#Miamloudy warm day in florida .. C#Miam#Miami #Shotoniphone6 by Pranay Reddy Laxmipuram, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemenz/22680499339/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nemenz/22680502019/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC02781 by Lev Chebotar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC02359 by Lev Chebotar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami and Brickell at Dusk (5000 × 3337) by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 2014 - 001 by Fabio Castiglioni, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami River*


[FIU] 2015 MSIRE Urban Property Miami River Boat Tour by FIU College of Business, on Flickr


[FIU] 2015 MSIRE Urban Property Miami River Boat Tour by FIU College of Business, on Flickr

[FIU] 2015 MSIRE Urban Property Miami River Boat Tour by FIU College of Business, on Flickr


[FIU] 2015 MSIRE Urban Property Miami River Boat Tour by FIU College of Business, on Flickr


[FIU] 2015 MSIRE Urban Property Miami River Boat Tour by FIU College of Business, on Flickr


[FIU] 2015 MSIRE Urban Property Miami River Boat Tour by FIU College of Business, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

[FIU] 2015 MSIRE Urban Property Miami River Boat Tour by FIU College of Business, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

[FIU] 2015 MSIRE Urban Property Miami River Boat Tour by FIU College of Business, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Avianca by Kev Cook, on Flickr


AirBerlin A330 MIA by Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nina1561/22723262088/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Michael Forstner, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Nov 19, 2015 - Miami by Lama Ole Nydahl, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/22541443984/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Met 1, 300 South Biscayne Boulevard, Miami, Florida, U.S.A. Architects: Nichols Brosch Wurst Wolfe & Associates / Interior Designer: RTKL Associates Inc. / Completed: 2007 by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami by Gaston Lauge, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

NASCAR! Homestead Miami Speedway with the Maddens. by JaciR100, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Superb.^


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

NASCAR: Nov 22 Ford EcoBoost 400 by Kurt Busch, on Flickr


NASCAR Homestead Auto Racing by Rick Small, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Normandy Isle Fountain Normandy Isles Historic District 1926 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Alleyway to the Royal Palm by Justin Waits, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Walgreens? Is that you? by Justin Waits, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach sightseeing bus tour - Collins Avenue by Ed Webster, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/6842531002/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

FIU Perfect Day by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

New Year in Miami by Marianna Gabrielyan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Watchers of the Sky by Bill Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#miami #wynwood #streetstyle by Elisa, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 2015 by Michael Alterbaum, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2012 WANG REUNION DOWNTOWN MIAMI (157) by jason wang, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

11-08-15 Key Biscayne 12H by Ted Gersdorf, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami from Cape Florida Lighthouse by vxla, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2012 SEPTEMBER WANG REUNION CORAL CITY, MIAMI (16) by jason wang, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2012 SEPTEMBER WANG REUNION CORAL CITY, MIAMI (4) by jason wang, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road Afternoon by Edgar Zuniga Jr., on Flickr


Collins Avenue by Edgar Zuniga Jr., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_6901 by Edgar Zuniga Jr., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Jewish Miami Beach by Edgar Zuniga Jr., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIA by Edgar Zuniga Jr., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/f4810p/23282318016/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/f4810p/22940500949/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/f4810p/22682439983/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/f4810p/23013748420/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/f4810p/23200871362/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/f4810p/23013348630/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/f4810p/23226271991/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#Selling or #Buying a #HOME? #I'm #your #next #CALL 786.333.7482 #livehere #callme #realtor #dausrealtor #miami #miamirealestate #realestate #luxuryrealestate #luxurylifestyle #luxuryliving #luxurylife #millionaire #limitless #skyisthelimit #dreambig #nev by Dawsmel Bermejo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

before sunset | downtown miami. by alyssa BLACK., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#grapedrank by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

ill eagle by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dragons are extinct because of unicorns. by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

JDA_0152 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South beach, Miami by @whitbeckphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

JDA_9259 by Best Buddies International, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Ford Ecoboost 400 Cup 2015 - Homestead-Miami Speedway by Peter R., on Flickr


Ford Ecoboost 400 Cup 2015 - Homestead-Miami Speedway by Peter R., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

St. Patrick Catholic Church, 3716 Garden Avenue, Miami Beach, Florida, U.S.A. / Completed: 1929 by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Tower Downtown Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Holocaust Memorial by Amy Marbach, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Towers by Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach, Miami by dravioli, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami Sunset-0001 by Christian Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami long edge-0001 by Christian Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23208610931/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/22664255353/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23292508185/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/22665697103/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/22801828039/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23055582634/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by Night by Sebastian D., on Flickr


Miami beach. by David Millican, on Flickr


Miami beach. by David Millican, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami art week, 2015 by Rachel Rampleman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DWNTWN Art Days_059 by Miami Dade College, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

American Airlines Arena by Javier Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Transportation by Magical Minutes, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/saf-photos/23052469394/in/album-72157655563777946/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/saf-photos/23529629372/in/album-72157655563777946/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Weekend at Sunset Place by Federico Collazos, on Flickr


Weekend at Sunset Place by Federico Collazos, on Flickr


Weekend at Sunset Place by Federico Collazos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Pink Metro by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

☺♥ Merry Christmas to all my friends ♥☺ by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Amazon_cruise by jim.sciacero, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

It is always a pleasure to view this thread.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-164 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

diddyD said:


> It is always a pleasure to view this thread.


Good to hear kay:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-179 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


20151212-Miami 2015-188 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-215 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


20151212-Miami 2015-244 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-58 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-43 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/npicturesk/23480466980/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2015-12-11 11.43.04 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr


2015-12-11 11.51.59 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr


2015-12-11 11.42.59 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2015-12-11 11.52.29 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2015-12-11 11.21.10 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami & The Keys by Salvador Armendariz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Monday Night Football by Ron and Susan Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lalo-fotos/23484743549/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-904 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-1173 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-820 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami from Coconut Grove by Fastball95 (Steve Leach), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-660 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


20151212-Miami 2015-675 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151212-Miami 2015-330 by Rafa Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

City Christmas by Maria Arias, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC05667 by Anton Kedin, on Flickr


DSC05637 by Anton Kedin, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lummus Park Historic District - Wagner Homestead - Miami, FL by Jeff Rozwadowski, on Flickr


Lummus Park Historic District - Wagner Homestead - Miami, FL by Jeff Rozwadowski, on Flickr


Lummus Park Historic District - Scottish Rite Temple - Miami, FL by Jeff Rozwadowski, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_7345 by Colvin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Antonio Zurita, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Antonio Zurita, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW !! , The Latest Great Nighttime Photos of the Magic City Of Moon Over Miami :cheers:!! Hia-leah JDM does it again and again Our SSC Friendly Family Miami 's " Fun in the Sun " Author and Friend to Everyone Here :banana:!!

^^Fantastic Our SSC Brother and SSC Friend, Thanks and Well Appreciated Fantastic and best Great Photos of Miami , 
Thanks again Hia-leah JDM !!




Hia-leah JDM said:


> DSC05667 by Anton Kedin, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC05637 by Anton Kedin, on Flickr


ALSO , Our SSC Friendly Family Friends , Check please the 2nd Great Photo Here, that empty Hole in the " Biscayne Wall " Of Miami will be filled and Completed late Next Year , into 2017 For Sure as the Tallest Tower there with the 2 Tower Construction Cranes !!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach, Miami by Frankleton Foto, on Flickr


check-out-the-art-deco-architecture-in-south-beach-miami by Linh Tran, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by siyg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23638472129/


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Every Single Tree You See here in this Great Photo of the Downtown Miami Government Center Metrorail Station is Gone :bash:To The Right of the Station and it's passengers, Gone:bash: for a Half Mile there to the North of the Station Right to the Top there every Tree is gone:bash: for at least a Half Mile Up and Now being replaced by the Largest of It's Kind " Grand Central Miami " 100 Feet High Platform Over 45 Feet Higher than the People Standing there, 1,000 Feet Long " BrightLine :cheers:" All Aboard Florida Railroad Downtown Miami Train Station Costing Over at Least 400 Million Construction Project to Include 3 , Three Tall Towers on top of this Huge 5 Trains at One Time on this Huge Platform with 2 Diesel Locomotives and 5 Passenger Cars Each Train , and a Tri-Rail Commuter Train Also on Top Completed IMO Only in 2018 , Projected to be Completed by November , 2017 , and Only Running Trains from Downtown Miami to Downtown West Palm Beach for the First Phase :banana:



Hia-leah JDM said:


> Untitled by NicoDT, on Flickr


Again Hia-leah JDM , Fantastic and Beautiful Photos, again and again Well Appreciated Our SSC Friendly Family Florida and Miami Forums Friend , Great and Thanks !!


----------



## Jose Mari

Great photos! Really enjoyed it. :cheers:


----------



## Check_Mate

i love this city are they planning to improve little havana district?


----------



## marcvader

There are some developments rising on Calle Ocho and they're trying to upzone portion of East Little Havana but some activists are against it.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road Traffic by Xynn Tii, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Nights by vodophoto's images, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/npicturesk/23484807433/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_8609 by Harry Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_8585 by Harry Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/photos_from_alex/23467367784/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/photos_from_alex/23799759860/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Bayside by AN07, on Flickr


20151214_192443_LLS by Nicolás Aspee, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2015-12-11 09.40.44 by Lajos Szombath, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/24052615126/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23449834563/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23993755231/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23451427333/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Just go with it. No situation is perfect. by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/npicturesk/23744136779/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by FLOBXL, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami and Key West 2016 036 by chris reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami and Key West 2016 038 by chris reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIA-5 by Zachary Gresham, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Government Cut....just another day's work in Miami by daisy schechter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeisert/24294357305/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A perfect day by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/24265456485/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23640666433/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by edoardo_villa, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The SLS Hotel, The Delano, and the National - South Beach, FL by Chris Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Ave Miami Beach by Armin Hage, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Avenue, Miami Beach by Marjorie Lynum, on Flickr


----------



## Vinnie420

USA!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Port Views - Brickell 16 by nataliecrodriguez, on Flickr


Miami Port Views - Brickell 15 by nataliecrodriguez, on Flickr


Miami Port Views - Brickell 7 by nataliecrodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Port Views - South Beach 3 by nataliecrodriguez, on Flickr


Miami Port Views - South Beach 13 by nataliecrodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Port Views - South Beach 26 by nataliecrodriguez, on Flickr


Miami Port Views - South Beach 27 by nataliecrodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami from Matheson Hammock Park by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Christina & Dad © Rui J. Teixeira-26 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr


Christina & Dad © Rui J. Teixeira-27 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#megayacht #yacht #brickell #downtownmiami #epicmarina by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by PRODavid Brulatour, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#southbeach #sunset #oceandrive #inspire1pro #&#55356;&#57094; by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/24073094200/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami, Florida, U.S.A / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Above #BrickellBay with @zapography & @raluca305 on an amazing #helicopter tour by the great team at @southfloridahelicoptertours Thank you so much for this amazing experience &#55357;&#56838; #&#55357;&#56961; #Zapography by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23826182943/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/24105054599/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

"Chaos SAS" by Jedd Novatt by SAM601601, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunshine State by Nicolas W., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23847149164/


----------



## diddyD

Fun sun and beauty.^


----------



## Bobdreamz

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Downtown Miami, Florida, U.S.A / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


This is a very rare angle of the Miami skyline since the view is inland instead of the typical waterfront scene. Shows off the density of the city quite nicely! Could easily pass for a Asian skyline

Nice find!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Miami :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The city of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Gables


Downtown Coral Gables, Miami-Dade County, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


The skyline of the city of Coral Gables, Miami-Dade County, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


Downtown Coral Gables, Miami-Dade County,Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


Downtown Coral Gables, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr​


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/23904961993/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami River by Rafael Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Pérez Art Museum by Yu-Hsin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Coral Gables, Miami-Dade County, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^THE State Bird of the Magic city of MOON Over MIAMI Tower Construction " Cranes " is/are Back !!:cheers:

HIA-leah JDM < is terrific , fantastic , beautiful Photos of Miami and the beaches , Thanks and well appreciated !! the best of the best in the Fun and Sun Capital of the America's:banana:


Hia-leah JDM said:


> Great construction shots by Q
> 
> 
> DSC_0493 by QuantumX, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0509 by QuantumX, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0484 by QuantumX, on Flickr


the " Q " Loves you, and he's watching us from above every minute of every day, 
QuantumX is and will always be in our SSC Hearts , WE will never forget you Steve, Never Our greatest SSC " QuantumX " of the seas Captain " Q " 
REST in Peace Steve , We missed you always AND FOREVER, amen !

sorry everyone , I had to re-edit:nuts:, I need more coffee spilled on my New Windows 10 keyboard :lol:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

First Street Station by Karl Davison, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24769067279/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Marlins Park || Fan Fest 2016 by Lance Camp, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_3489 by iancole, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Feb 21st by edoardo_villa, on Flickr


Feb 21st by edoardo_villa, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami. We've all got the same shots but it doesn't get old. I'll like em all. #miami #MIAexplore #igers #igdaily #igmiami #igaddict #miamishots #fromwhereidrone #dronesdaily #airvuz #cool_capture_ #all_shots #downtown #aaaarena #perezmuseum #biscayneblvd by Miami Ceez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_0147 by M P, on Flickr


801 8th Street, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


Ambassador Apartments, 1000 Meridian Avenue, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

535, 16th Street, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


460 15th Street, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


The Abbey Hotel, 300 21st Street, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Mercantile National Bank Building & Beach Theatre, 420 Lincoln Road, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


Chase Federal Savings & Loan Association, 1100 Lincoln Road Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


Liberty Arms Hotel, 236 21st Street, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Cadet Hotel, 1701 James Avenue, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


The Albion Hotel, 1650 James Avenue, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


The Lincoln Arms, 1800 James Avenue, Miami Beach by M P, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood District in Miami by Susan Hargrave, on Flickr


Wynwood District in Miami by Susan Hargrave, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

JPClarke_140124_1001422.jpg by John Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Surf and Turf by Judy Kay, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Downtown by desi77bg, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/capt_mc/24466561309/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Coral Gables, Miami-Dade County, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


Coucher de soleil de notre chambre d'hôtel by Sebastien Rigault, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Florida by joseh_867, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rittee/24619936583/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/npicturesk/17324258601/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dadeland Skyline by jorge sepulveda, on Flickr


IMG_3097 by Eric Firley, on Flickr


Moon at Dadeland by wdMC by William Muir, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lago at the Hammocks by Juan Manuel Castro Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Mayfair Hotel & Spa (1985), view01, 3000 Florida Ave, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


Mayfair Hotel & Spa (1985), view02, 3000 Florida Ave, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut Grove Theater (1927), view07, 3500 Main Hwy, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


Coconut Grove Theater (1927), view05, 3500 Main Hwy, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


Coconut Grove Theater (1927), view01, 3500 Main Hwy, Coconut Grove, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Place St. Michel (1926), 162 Alcazar Avenue, Coral Gables, Florida (1925) by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Gesu Church (1922), view06, 118 NE 2nd St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Alfred I. DuPont Building (1939), view01, 169 E Flagler St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


First National Bank Building (1922-26), view03, 11 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

4302 NE 2nd Ave (1939), Buena Vista, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


4600 NE 2nd Ave (1925), Buena Vista, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

French Country Village (1925-26), view09, 516-520 Hardee Rd, Coral Gables, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South River Drive Historic District, view03, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0694 by Steeve Barbeau, on Flickr


DSC_0714 by Steeve Barbeau, on Flickr


DSC_0729 by Steeve Barbeau, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/krnrpics/25161644180/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida 2015 041 by Sandra Waschkies, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami-beach-city-hall by JC Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami by JC Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

freedom-tower by JC Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

city-of-miami by JC Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

holocaust-memorial-miami-beach by JC Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

House by Alessandro Gobbo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

F Sea World Key Biscayne (72) by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

F Sea World Key Biscayne (43) by Peter, on Flickr


G Rusty Pelican Key Biscayne (3) by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Regatta 1 by Rafael Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_2073 (1) by Ka'Sperd, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw

*Central Maimi*










24454470973 by caughttravelbug, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach Miami by Matías, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by MiamiFilmFestival, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI - 2016 (18) by Casey J Porter, on Flickr


MIAMI - 2016 (19) by Casey J Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIFF 2016 05-12 by MiamiFilmFestival, on Flickr


Untitled by MiamiFilmFestival, on Flickr


Untitled by MiamiFilmFestival, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Rhapsody at The Tower Theater by MiamiFilmFestival, on Flickr


Untitled by MiamiFilmFestival, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Let's go!!! by Julio Cesar Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Prefeitura de Coral Gables, Miami by Julio Cesar Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

4976 by Eduardo Campos, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DS - Miami -Dec - 2015 by Dmitry Stepanenko, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

@MiamiOpen Men's Singles Main Draw about to start #Miami #ATP #Tennis #USA by Stefan Düll, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Collins Avenue, North Miami Beach by Ron Gunzburger, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/creepy_coyote/24684615653/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/creepy_coyote/24685145833/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/creepy_coyote/25193121782/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/creepy_coyote/24684711643/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/creepy_coyote/25285962326/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/creepy_coyote/25017211480/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/creepy_coyote/25218858821/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/creepy_coyote/24685146553/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

shotz (6 of 3) by Zachary Gresham, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Cool Building in Midtown by Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida, Miami 2016 by Edna quintero, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2016-Miami-116 by Titus Winters, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Water source by Julio Cesar Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunrise amongst the pine trees on this fine April morning at Miami's Tropical Park ..., by Check_Out_My_Favorites, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Morning Moon over Coral Gables City Hall by Felipe Vidal, on Flickr


Sky's on fire by Felipe Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sonddheim on Sonddheim by Jagrap, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2016 - View from Miami Biltmore Hotel, Coral Gables, Florida by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


2016 - View from Miami Biltmore Hotel, Coral Gables, Florida by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Hammocks Miami 4-18-16 (8 of 10) by Peter Amador, on Flickr


Trinitaria (Bougainvillea arborea) by Francisco Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_2096 by Ka'Sperd, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_2009 (1) by Ka'Sperd, on Flickr


IMG_2014 (1) by Ka'Sperd, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Ben Palmore, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_2039 by Ka'Sperd, on Flickr


IMG_2052 by Ka'Sperd, on Flickr


IMG_2975 by Ka'Sperd, on Flickr


IMG_2984 by Ka'Sperd, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

House In Coral Gables by ACEZandEIGHTZ, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Wow Hia-leah JDM, I Have a new Keyboard just bought late last Night at Walmart , It's Nuts Here in Miami, 
The New Centro Tower with No Parking at All in the Whole Lot and Building, More are Coming like this , means Taller Towers are coming, The Central Core of Moon Over Miami Magic City Downtown is getting better everyday, Flagler Street is Now under Construction at the west end Of the Street and moving block by Block Completely redoing the Flagler Street as a New Shopping and Eating environment. Thanks Hia-Leah JDM , Your Beautiful Photos are Great and Well Appreciated here , and In the Miami Forums , Too Please add some of these great Posts of Photos of you have here, Please put some of these there for more to view, Many Don't come here to really see the New Miami NOW AS IS :cheers:
\\


Hia-leah JDM said:


> Centro Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^twin tower building tower construction IS BACK AGAIN IN Miami:banana:, WITH king Jorge PEREZ OF HIS related OF south Florida group developers , he's building these two " Brickell Heights " Towers on South Miami Avenue just south of SW 8th Street " Also known as Tamiami Trail in Florida and US 41 Highway all the way to South Beach on Beautiful Miami Beach all the way to North Florida , these twin Towers are going to be 20 Feet apart from their Final all Heights as Fantastic Heights of Over 500 Feet each, Fantastic Photos again Hia-Leah JDM, Please post more here and In the Miami Forums any need to see these Photos, and Can't get here in this Great Thread to see what's really Happening in The Magic City Of Moon Over Miami Cranes :cheers:!! 
\



Hia-leah JDM said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/25618704114/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Rafael Receputi, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/miamism/26472772372/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/miamism/26539069056/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/miamism/26498970641/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MiamiSkyline1 by Vincent McIntyre, on Flickr


MiamiSkyline2 by Vincent McIntyre, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Judah Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

One April evening in Wynwwod,Miami (A band) (1 of 1) by sergeylandesman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/adikt/26489799151/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/m-j-rousell/25948688774/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

holocaust!!! In Miami FL by Ténoch Zúniga, on Flickr


----------



## Aerithia

Y'all know any site where you can browse real estate for Miami? :drool: :lol:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW Hia-Leah jdm, " A View to a Chill ":nuts: this Great and Beautiful Photo in your Great and fantastic Post gives me the Chills up my Spine, WOW !! One of the Best of the Best and It's almost a NOW Photo of the " Magic City of Moon Over Miami " Cranes , The Best is yet to come , over 150 Towers, Buildings , Train Station, and so Many More Projects Under construction now and Planned will change this Photo in 5 Years or less, 
:banana:Fantastic again and again Hia-Leah jdm , Well appreciated always and Forever, Keep Posting more Please as much as you can, , you deserve 10,000 :cheers:"
Likes " Given to you Our SSC Friendly Family Friend and Brother to everyone here, Thanks :dance:




Hia-leah JDM said:


> shotz (6 of 3) by Zachary Gresham, on Flickr


 wow again the Bottom of your Great and beautiful photo here are the Veneitian Islands all the way to South Beach and The Lincoln Mall road and atton road to the Left on the same road, it's fantastic and Thanks again Hia-Leah JDM, a Photo here says a million words, my word is MIAMI !!


----------



## christos-greece

Pizza Is Life by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

View from the Balcony by Peter R., on Flickr


View from the Balcony by Peter R., on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Miami's " SUNDOME :cheers:" Under construction NOW with 6 Tower Construction Cranes at each corner and Two Tower Contruction Cranes in the Center of the 50 Yard Line at Each End Of the Lone Part of the 75,00o Plus Stadium needed 70,000 Seats or more for a Future Superbowl and a Covered Stadium , and all New Seats and Leg room for everyone . of the Dolphins Stadium and to be Done by this 2016 Football Season in Late August , This Year , , Ready for the Next Super Bowl 55 in February, 2021, a Real Position that the SuperBowl Committee wants Miami :banana: to do with over 500 Million being spent to make It Right for three Superbowl Committees Decision for More SuperBowls In Miami in the Roaring 20's Of our 21st century !!
A MUST Be Done with Huge at Each Corner over 300 Feet Screens, 4 Of them, a Half Covered Stadium and All new Cushioned Seats and Rocking Chairs for the Rich with Eating tables and Waiters :nuts:, 

^^Thanks again and again Hia-Leah JDM, you are great and More Beautiful Photos in more of your Great Posts Please and well appreciated and Thanks again !:grouphug:!


Hia-leah JDM said:


> purple rain. miami, fl. 2007. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://41.media.tumblr.com/71fdcdbfcaa7872ee3501540f1f193c8/tumblr_nrltdxXy8J1twyfnso1_1280.jpg


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

Two Words " Under Construction " !!
:banana:
^^WOW Hia-Leah JDM, Look like very little Tower Construction Cranes and Under Construction, BUT , It's the Beginning of the Foundations being Poured now for at least 7 More Towers to filling the blanks and this Photo here of yours in your last Post tells a thousand words of " What Is to Come Here in this Beautiful Magic City Of Moon Over Miami Cranes:cheers:. 
Like the Old Lady says, It's Not over till the Old Lady Sings !!:lol:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^it's almost August , 2015 Here, for sure I 've been there over 7 months ago and This is the way it was Under Construction in 2015, The one Tower Called " Centro Tower " is completed now, there at the Center Left in Your Great and Beautiful Photo here Hia-Leah JDM, and The Towers Under Construction Top Center are almost completed , and There about 6 More Towers Here in the Central Core of Downtown Miami Starting to go up now Vertical, and It's changing more every Month since this Great Photo was taken over 8 Months ago, Its' very well appreciated and Thanks again and again Hia-Leah JDM for your Great Updates Photos and Efforts , please post more, It's Beautiful and WELL DONE:cheers: !!


Hia-leah JDM said:


> http://41.media.tumblr.com/71fdcdbfcaa7872ee3501540f1f193c8/tumblr_nrltdxXy8J1twyfnso1_1280.jpg


In The Central Core Business Center here looking South towards Brickell and the Great Miami River there in the center of it ALL, it's only still the beginning of what's to come in the next 3 - 5 Years as FAA Approved Supertall's to Break Ground Late Next Year, 2017 and will change the Face Of The Magic City Of Moon Over Miami Cranes Forever in Infinity till About 2025 !!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunset at Biscayne, Key-Miami by Pablo Andres Velasquez Franco, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

😎Downtown Miami #Miami #evening #hanginwit #thesepros #depotMSA #BadFishSuperTramp #highdrone #downtownmiami #abovemiami #miamiinfluence #exploremiami #miamigram #airvuz #instadrone #miamiflorida #djiglobal #ig_addicts #igs_world #igdaily #hash by Miami Ceez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

French studio Barbarito Bancel Architectes has draped a Dior clothing boutique in Miami in an assemblage of sculpted white panels, intended to evoke a pleated skirt. See a full set of images on http://ift.tt/1RayTxi #architecture #USA #Miami #Dior Photogr by danielgeorge molato, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

American Airlines Arena in Miami by ppoggio2, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Old Office Working Tenants are Moving Out:banana:, 3 year old leases are Not being renewed at that over 65 Year old smaller Brown Tower with Ugly parking Garage LOWER Right Corner there of Your Great Post here with a Beautiful Photo Of the magic City oif " Moon Over Miami " Cranes !
Hia-leah JDM, the lower right corner ugly tower there is being Replaced with a FAA:bash: and The City of Miami Approvals of a 1,010 Feet:cheers:, 80 Floor Miami's Future Supertall " ONE Bayfront Plaza " 89 Year old Tibor Hollo's Dream coming true in about the next 5 to 7 Years by 2022 it should be completed as the Star of Biscayne Blvd , and Planned for over 15 Years at the same property, just because the Office Market has failed before , it's coming back alive with Interest rates still low at www.interest.com , 
Well Appreciated and Great Efforts by you again and again Hia-leah JDM, keep up more of your Great Photo posts , Please and THANKS !!:cheers:



Hia-leah JDM said:


> &#55357;&#56846;Downtown Miami #Miami #evening #hanginwit #thesepros #depotMSA #BadFishSuperTramp #highdrone #downtownmiami #abovemiami #miamiinfluence #exploremiami #miamigram #airvuz #instadrone #miamiflorida #djiglobal #ig_addicts #igs_world #igdaily #hash by Miami Ceez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

NW 2nd Avenue by Travis Estell, on Flickr


NW 24th Street by Travis Estell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach-108 by Antonio Latte, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach-106 by Antonio Latte, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach-116 by Antonio Latte, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach-110 by Antonio Latte, on Flickr


Miami Beach-118 by Antonio Latte, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC01312 by henry2611, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 1-5 by Pete King, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilnycilnyc/28078640080/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI BEACH FLORIDA USA by JEANPHI2206, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

First National Bank Building Miami 1923 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier

Florida Oct 2015 by Mark Purvis, sur Flickr


Brickell-Avenue by Carbonell Miami, sur Flickr


😎TGIF! #Miami #Brickell #miamiliving #miamiheat #southflorida #miamistyle #airvuz #dronesdaily #droneoftheday #brickellliving #buildings #reflections #us1 #aerial #aerialphotography #cool_capture_ #droneheroes #dronefly #drones #dronestagram #d by Miami Ceez, sur Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC02182 by kevinndavis61, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC02166 by kevinndavis61, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC02142 by kevinndavis61, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_1325 by kevinndavis61, on Flickr


DSC02112 by kevinndavis61, on Flickr


DSC02026 by kevinndavis61, on Flickr


DSC02016 by kevinndavis61, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC01993 by kevinndavis61, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Zoo Miami's new Front Entry Plaza by Francisco Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Conference 2016 by Above Security, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A few hours in Miami (49 of 58) by Perry B McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by MIAMI BEACH ROWING CLUB, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by JesseMichaelMarshall, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing - and a gorgeous sky.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Thanks!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Walls Miami by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr


Wynwood Walls Miami by Urban Land Institute, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27839062514/


----------



## charpentier

expedia.com









expedia.com









expedia.com


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#oceandrive #southbeach #miamibeach #phantom3 #breakwater #clevelander #miami with @miamiceez by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/27612384333/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/26826999616/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/26255403704/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/26575558656/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/26374425146/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami sunset by John Getchel, on Flickr


#perezartmuseum #macarthurcauseway #adriennearshtcenter by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida by fersantiz, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Gorgeous pics^


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Oleta River State Park | 150423-4238-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Atlantic Isle | 150419-4231-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_4458 by Lonny Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_MG_8860 by Crain National, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_MG_8943 by Crain National, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_MG_9302 by Crain National, on Flickr


_MG_9303 by Crain National, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Point Beach by Torsten Janssen, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Key Biscayne by Oscar García, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/madknits/28675455381/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/madknits/28720924996/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

&#55357;&#56846;Stay elevated USA #abovemiami #highdrone #miamiceez #miami #miaexplore #ig_exquisite #igersoftheday #igdaily #downtown #downtownmiami #drones #dronestagram #droneoftheday by Miami Ceez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by MIAMI BEACH ROWING CLUB, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Aviller71, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Olympia Theater-Miami, FL by Eduardo_Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Aviller71, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami2645 by olivier, on Flickr


miami2402 by olivier, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami2417 by olivier, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

miami2585 by olivier, on Flickr


miami1472 by olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Party near the pool by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, on Flickr

downtown miami by CU TEO MD, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

terrazas-miami-for-sale by Terrazas Miami, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downton by Gabriel Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Gesu Church Downtown Miami 1925 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Gesu Church Rectory by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Ingraham Building Downtown Miami 1916-1927 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami photos by Emma Taylor, on Flickr


Miami photos by Emma Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29550764703/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29550764703/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29550764703/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29884076330/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/30095004641/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29550690543/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/30145050506/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Ocean Drive Miami Beach by Wender von Stender, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Airport by Mohmed Althani, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29550317733/in/album-72157671455593033/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29550363864/in/album-72157671455593033/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29550317733/in/album-72157671455593033/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/29550545424/in/album-72157671455593033/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jchmphotography/30064995422/in/album-72157671455593033/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami fall 2016 king tide season by miamibrickell, on Flickr


Miami fall 2016 king tide season by miamibrickell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami fall 2016 king tide season by miamibrickell, on Flickr


Miami fall 2016 king tide season by miamibrickell, on Flickr


Miami fall 2016 king tide season by miamibrickell, on Flickr


----------



## 21Saeculum

Such a nice city!


----------



## Hindustani

I have to say this at some point. 

*MIAMI* most probably is United States' prettiest, most beautiful city.

I have come to this conclusion after repeatedly going over this thread from time to time.

What *LOS ANGELES* and *SAN FRANCISCO* aspire to be under the sun on the sandy beaches, MIAMI has exactly achieved that already!

MIAMI has its own architecture, style and coolness which is pastel colors like subdle but eloquent at the same time. :cheers: 



Hia-leah JDM said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28909763174/





Hia-leah JDM said:


> Summer Daze by Melanie Dawn Molina Wood, on Flickr





christos-greece said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/HPYLWd]View of downtown Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr
> 
> View of downtown Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach tidal flooding cont'd by miamibrickell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach tidal flooding cont'd by miamibrickell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami fall 2016 king tide season by miamibrickell, on Flickr


Miami Beach tidal flooding cont'd by miamibrickell, on Flickr


Miami fall 2016 king tide season by miamibrickell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach tidal flooding cont'd by miamibrickell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Jazz in the Gardens 2015 - Sponsor & VIP Reception by Petula Burks, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ireninakmer/30221080571/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ireninakmer/30271739126/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

"Chaos SAS" by Jedd Novatt by SAM601601, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Trinity Episcopal Cathedral by SAM601601, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miami Downtown by Patrik S., on Flickr

The skyline of Fort Lauderdale, Florida, USA / Venice of America by jorge molina, on Flickr

Miami Modern Architecture 2 by Gregory Urbano, on Flickr

Miami Downtown by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 2016 by photographybetweentimes, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Hard Rock Stadium, 347 Don Shula Drive Miami Gardens, Florida, USA / Opened: August 16, 1987 / Architects; Populous (then HOK Sport) ; HOK (2016 renovation) by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Downtown by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## Hawaii4Ever

Hindustani said:


> I have to say this at some point.
> 
> *MIAMI* most probably is United States' prettiest, most beautiful city.
> 
> I have come to this conclusion after repeatedly going over this thread from time to time.
> 
> What *LOS ANGELES* and *SAN FRANCISCO* aspire to be under the sun on the sandy beaches, MIAMI has exactly achieved that already!
> 
> MIAMI has its own architecture, style and coolness which is pastel colors like subdle but eloquent at the same time. :cheers:


TBH San Francisco isn't a beach town, and doesn't really try to be. It tries more to be like a NYC or Chicago type place. As for LA, it's very renowned for its beaches. I'll agree that the sea in Miami is warmer and prettier but LA's coastline is more attractive. But they're both very different places in terms of beach culture. LA is more like a Spain/Greece/Italy type place terms of weather and scenery, and has a surfing culture that Miami doesn't because Miami's water is too calm. Miami has more of a Caribbean flair.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#miamisunset #southbeach #miamibeach #miami #x5 with @miamiceez by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by Dominik, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by Dominik, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami October 2016 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami October 2016 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunny Isles Beach by Dominik, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

645 Alhambra Circle (1921), view03, Coral Gables, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/31992972615/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/31955794976/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/31183534043/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/31183558343/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/31183569533/


----------



## midrise

Hia-leah JDM said:


> #miamisunset #southbeach #miamibeach #miami #x5 with @miamiceez by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


A pastel beauty of....Fun in a Sunset...kay:kay:kay::uh:kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Miami Skyline by Matthew Perry, on Flickr

Low clouds. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr

Miami Architecture II by Gregory Urbano, on Flickr

50-Biscayne-condos-in-downtown-Miami-photo by 50 Biscayne Downtown Miami, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Gesu Church, 118 NE 2nd Street, Miami, Florida, USA / Architect: Orin T. Williams / Construction period 1922 - 1925 / Architectural Style: Mediterranean Revival by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Video Game City by Anna KE, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Unrepaired by Anna KE, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_4013 by Kyle Wicomb, on Flickr


IMG_4015 by Kyle Wicomb, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Vizcaya Villa by Eugene Konstantinov, on Flickr


Miami Vizcaya 1916 by Michele C, on Flickr


Miami Vizcaya 1916 by Michele C, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami from above by Carlos Felipe Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_DSC1002 by LeleJak, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Only here it is better. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

sls-lux-brickell by SLS Lux Brickell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/little-havana/article125271544.html


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0267.jpg by Ashley Frank, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielpevide/32345394126/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielpevide/32264355641/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielpevide/32345393726/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gabrielpevide/32264354701/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/teekay-72/32197831091/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Old US Post Office and Courthouse (1912-14), view 01, 100-118 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miracle Theater (1948), 280 Miracle Mile, Coral Gables, Florida (1925) by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

U.S. Post Office and Courthouse (1931-33), view02, 300 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

First National Bank Building (1922-26), view03, 11 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


Olympia Theater & Office Bldg. (1926), view03, 174 E Flagler St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


Security Building (1926), view01, 117 NE 1st Ave, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Alfred I. DuPont Building (1939), view01, 169 E Flagler St, Downtown, Miami, FL, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Vizcaya Mansion, Miami, FL by maxwilensky, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Markers Burning by brickbuilder711, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_1060666 by c_cinq, on Flickr


_1060657 by c_cinq, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

TRAVEL TO MIAMI-BAHAMAS by Maria Fernanda Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

D72_0086 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

D72_0045 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

D72_0105 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr


D72_0054 by Tom Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/steviv75/32062035490/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#MiamiTower by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Miami Riverwalk in Downtown Miami. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr

The power zone by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr

opera-tower-edgewater-floor-plans by Opera Tower Edgewater, on Flickr

The looks of different interests. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr

Downtown Miami Sunset by Luis Gomez, on Flickr

50 Biscayne Tower, 50 Biscayne Boulevard, Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / Architects: Sieger Suarez Architectural Partnership, Inc. and Rockwell Group, Inc. / Completed: 2007. by jorge molina, on Flickr

IMG_3468 by emaildannyd, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MiaRiv17_027-HDR.jpg by fjblanco8320, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.miamicondoinvestments.com/brickell-condos/inside-rise-at-brickell-city-centre


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.miamicondoinvestments.com...ll-city-centre


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, FL by Juan Carlos Echeverry, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Fairchild Tropical Botanic Garden....Miami by Steven Oldak, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sea Shepherd's John Paul Dejoria Ship by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC00146 by Joachim Otto, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

WOW Hia-leah JDM, that's the 2nd Largest City of Towers over 640 feet talland 5 More Towers over 640 Feet Tall are rising as we see this Great Phtoto Of Yours, of The City Of Sunny Isles Beach , Miami- Dade cpounty, Florida, very well appreceiated and Thanks for these Great Phtoso, and More to come of Ft. Lauderdale , TOO, please and Thanks again and again , AGAIN !!


Hia-leah JDM said:


> DSC00146 by Joachim Otto, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW Again Hia-leah JDM , ALL These Towers here in your One Great Photo is Part of the City Of Aventura , Miami -Dade county, Florida, with the tallest one on the Far right at almost 400 Feet from Ground level, Aventura , Florida is also the Home of Italian Actress Movie " Boy on a Dolphin ", great Movie in the 60's , " Sophia Loren ", yes , she's still alive living in her Condo on Williams Island :banana: , also part of the City of Aventura, all of Aventura is mostly, now with over 30,000 retired residents surrounding the Largest 2 Floor , 6 Department Sore Largest in Florida, " Aventura Mall with a AMC 24 Theaters and JCPenney, Bloomingdale's, Macy's, and Nordstrom , and Sears with a Dillard's all in the same Huge , over 2 Million square feet Super Mall, :cheers:!!


Hia-leah JDM said:


> Miami, FL by Juan Carlos Echeverry, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

welcome to Miami  by Tomasz Zienkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by Torbjorn Karlsson, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Picnic Table by Helena Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Balance by Michi and Juan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Gold sunset. by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Soon. #Miami by Sean Gold, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hectorfalcon/31958583373/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hectorfalcon/32649225641/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hectorfalcon/32772622255/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tibibala/32611748592/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW Hia-leah JDM, after OVER 20 Years of planning and a Construction Cost over budget of almost One Billion dollar's 5 Tier Interchange, Miami - Dade County Expressway department Authority GOT IT FINALLY RIGHT :cheers:!!


Hia-leah JDM said:


> Miami by Dan Macy, on Flickr


To add Everyone here :grouphug:, 
This is Looking southbound THE PALMETTO EXPREESSWAY TO DADELAND , ( Kendall ),. AND THEN TO THE Florida Keys by U.S. # 1

Also, this is the 826 , the Palmetto Expressway Southbound crossing through 836 , also know as the Dolphin Expressway , :cheers:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

161104 507 by leftarmfast, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

L1008170 by jeme.2009, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Red Dinghy - Miami skyline at sunset by Simon (celery) Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Nature and Humanity. by josh escobar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/miamism/32077843204/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/miamism/32592635571/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/miamism/29706759405/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sherwood Forest in El Portal by Lonny Paul, on Flickr


Sherwood Forest in El Portal by Lonny Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Alamac Hotel South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

All Quiet On Ocean Drive by Blue Skyz Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 2017-51 by Jean Vaillancourt, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Aviller71, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20151129_164429 by Cristian Rasch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MIAMI by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20170215-00047.jpg by Tristan Loper, on Flickr


20170215-00007.jpg by Tristan Loper, on Flickr


20170215-00036.jpg by Tristan Loper, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20170215-00045.jpg by Tristan Loper, on Flickr


20170215-00032.jpg by Tristan Loper, on Flickr


20170215-00062.jpg by Tristan Loper, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Skyline by John Krulik, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

BAW A388 G-XLEJ KMIA 02-09-17 by Marc Hookerman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

81-IMG_7155 by susiejosh, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Regatta 1 by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Adrianne Arsht Center Art Center by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Hood by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Greynold Park NMB by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


Nature @ Greynold 17 by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


Greynold Walk by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


Greynold Walk by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Nights 2 by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

one bal harbour by One Bal Harbour, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Jérôme Labouyrie, on Flickr


Untitled by Jérôme Labouyrie, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Jérôme Labouyrie, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

And when the sunset comes. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0562 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0477 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dade County Courthouse in Miami, Florida. Paul Chandler March 2017. by Paul Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Marlins Park Outfield by Michael Baron, on Flickr


Untitled by jrotn, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut Grove by simplethrill, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach by simplethrill, on Flickr


South Beach by simplethrill, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Jonathan Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

New World Center South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Jaime Hasama, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

W Hotel South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Faena District Miami Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Faena District Miami Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami 2017 by Stephanie Ricketts, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/konstantinseurope/32709391263/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach by Jorge Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Ingraham Building Downtown Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_0885 by Alexandre Chazel, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Douglas Entrance Coral Gables by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

sands key biscayne by Sands Key Biscayne, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

IMG_7996_7_8 by Aliona Kriukoff, on Flickr


IMG_8005_6_7 by Aliona Kriukoff, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, FL by 隆盛 李, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bill-Baggs-Cape by Sands Key Biscayne, on Flickr


----------



## Sainton

Wow, Miami is a perfect paradise city


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Air France Airbus A380 Taxiing at the Miami International Airport by Comiccreator24, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0210 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida Alpenglow by Woody Wade, on Flickr


Sundown in Miami by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Dolphins Football by Heinrich Karesch, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Quartier Art Déco - Miami - Floride - [U.S.A.]2 by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Quartier Art Déco - Miami - Floride - [U.S.A.] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Quartier Art Déco - Miami - Floride - [U.S.A.] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Gables by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33642757236/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lummus Island by Vincent Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI by Isidora Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wolfsonian Museum by Florida International University, on Flickr


Jewish Museum by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach from the air by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wolfsonian Museum FIU by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

LRM_20160411_084753-Edit.jpg by Florida International University, on Flickr

Campus Walk by Florida International University, on Flickr


Ibis FIU by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

SASC by Florida International University, on Flickr


SASC Walk by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

AHC 5 Lines by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

AHC4 Traffic by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

CP Wide by Florida International University, on Flickr


Sky Lounge Study by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Scroll -------->


Government Cut and South Beach by Florida International University, on Flickr


----------



## Sunshineboy

How do the people from that island go to work? No roads to mainland.


----------



## Paul305

There's a vehicle ferry service that takes residents and their cars to that small rectangular island in the center of the image. It runs 24 hrs a day.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Glabes - Miami - Floride - [USA] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


Coral Glabes - Miami - Floride - [USA] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Glabes - Miami - Floride - [USA] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut Grove - Miami - Floride - [USA]_7876 by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Glabes - Miami - Floride - [USA] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut Grove - Miami - Floride - [USA] by 2onzeroad, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW Hia-leah JDM  , many Say " Miami Beach " South Beach U.S.A. " has the most Longest Blonde Hair Women in the U.S.A. IMO only, looking here at this beautiful Long Hair Blonde, I now believe they were right :nuts: , and also men LOL, :lol:


Hia-leah JDM said:


> Miami Beach. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW Hia-Leah JDM  OVER 35 Of these Godzilla Monsters with over 450 passengers on each A380 - 400 Type of Airbus double decker planes a week, and The over5 Billion NEW Terminals handles Both of the A 380 Double Levels on each plane !! WOW !! :cheers2:


Hia-leah JDM said:


> Air France Airbus A380 Taxiing at the Miami International Airport by Comiccreator24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aware by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

What's your perspective? by ricky arroliga, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/fabergtennistour/33811119851/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Any day in Brickell. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

sunset in miami by alberto alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_9367 by Graeme Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

By the paths of the Riverwalk. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr

miami by Matt Watson, on Flickr

When the night begins to arrive. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr

A view from the Venetian Causeway. by Andres Glez (Thesergeant), on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by joao barros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by joao barros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami | instagram : @ramonsview by ramon romero, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DSC_0876 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami i love you &#55357;&#56841; city of colors&#55357;&#56473;❤&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56474; by Johny Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#miami #cruiseship #travel by Seek Offshore, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/-waterhead-/34083209245/


----------



## christos-greece

Miami Nights 2 by TheMagicLensPhotography, on Flickr


DSC_0562 by Brandon Chicago, on Flickr

Miami River 2016 by Dan Montesi, on Flickr


Untitled by edoardovillan, on Flickr


----------



## LexISguy

Great Pictures keep them coming.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by poorpeschino, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by poorpeschino, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Large Roundabout Sculpture Coral Gables by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Skyscrapers in Miami by Ontheway Advice, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/radioman/34101966271/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by poorpeschino, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Panorama Tower Brickell by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coral Gables Public Safety Building 1939 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


John M. Stabile Building Coral Gables 1924 by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Granada Entrance Coral Gables by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Granada Entrance Coral Gables by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

First United Methodist Church Coral Gables by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

New World Center South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Gap Store Lincoln Road Mall South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Forever 21 Former Saks Fifth Avenue Lincoln Road Mall South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

City of Sunny Isles Beach, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


City of Sunny Isles Beach, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Faena District Miami Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Publix North Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#&#55357;&#56961; #Miami by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

8H1A9891 by NEXUS Global, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Florida by Ontheway Advice, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach skyline by Espen Brustuen, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Aerial View by camy wissinger, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Aerial View by camy wissinger, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Veleta by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami River by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

El Centinela del Río, Brickell Key by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

2017-04-Cuba-006.jpg by cadugand, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Houlover park by alberto alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A nice day to do nothing.... by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTsNc4nDBGP/?taken-by=highdrone


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSwsQKmgEk-/?taken-by=sharealittlesunshine


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Bank Of America Building Downtown Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

DJI_0019 by Eric Benacek, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

http://www.thenextmiami.com/hotel-operator-signs-49-year-lease-hyatt-panorama-tower/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, FL by Elmer Ledesma, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami's changing skyline by Mark Evans, on Flickr


Miami Metrorail by Mark Evans, on Flickr


Miami Metrorail by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Spanish echoes by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami-Dade County Courthouse by Mark Evans, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida by adrien catel, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach, Miami by Kim & Eric Warren, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida by adrien catel, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BR-plfWledp/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BR8MBNKlgug/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Coconut_Grove_at_Dusk by Alec Barr, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Arts District by @mccirig, on Flickr


Wynwood Arts District by @mccirig, on Flickr


Wynwood Arts District by @mccirig, on Flickr


Zak the Baker Bakery by frodnesor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Arts District by @mccirig, on Flickr


20170409 5DIV Wynwood Miami 121 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/npicturesk/35032608706/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The 6 pm in Normandy island by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Financial District, City of Miami, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc3587/35041356956/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Professional Headshot -2_6 by Chloe Carter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

500px Photo ID: 118238865 by Kang Kang, on Flickr

Brickell island by Andres Glez, on Flickr

A view from the Brickell bridge by Andres Glez, on Flickr

City of West Palm Beach, Palm Beach County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

City of West Palm Beach, Palm Beach County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW Hia-Leah JDM  , I still look at all your Beautiful and Wonderful, Fantastic Magic City of moon Over Miami Photos, 
but I just don't have anymore " likes to give you, and you know already I liked all your Photos here in your Great Fun in th Sun Miami Thread, 
QuantumX:master: , our Miami /World Moderator and SSC Miami Forums former Moderator who wanted so much to see these three Related of South Florida Towers, 2 Brickell Heights and The SLS LUX Tower almost opened soon this summer, he left Us 2 and a half years ago, and really wanted to see these 3 Completed, 
:heart:
May Steve Rest in Peace,:angel1: 
QuantumX of the Seas Captain " Q " King Jorge Perez did these towers for the " Q" :angel:


Hia-leah JDM said:


>


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^WOW ! Hia-Leah JDM , that's Coral Gables Today, the tallest Tower in the background Top , to the left , center gold tower still over 100 Years old today at 325 Feet High is the " Old Biltmore Hotel " with a 18 hole Golf Course and residences, . :cheers:
:heart: all other Towers can only be lower than 175 Feet or 16 Floors in all those Towers you see here, and The Carve Road you see going from Bottom Center through the center of the City of Coral Gables to top in the center is the Beautiful " Miracle Mile, still has Shops and restaurants and stores and a Sears still open Today :cheers2:,


Hia-leah JDM said:


> Coral Gables by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/eye_capture/34377571224/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

34660025 by Mikhail Budhai, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Panoramic from Hammock Park by Jorge R Rodriguez B, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A7rII + 55mm f1.8 by DarkRami, on Flickr


A7rII + 55mm f1.8 by DarkRami, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A7rII + 55mm f1.8 by DarkRami, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road by João Aroeira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road by João Aroeira, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Temple Emanu-El, 1701 Washington Avenue, Miami Beach, Florida, USA / Completed: 1948 / Architectural Style: Neo-Byzantine by jorge molina, on Flickr


Temple Emanu-El, 1701 Washington Avenue, Miami Beach, Florida, USA / Completed: 1948 / Architectural Style: Neo-Byzantine by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

A million dollar view. ©® by Andres Glez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Aventura, Florida by Júlio Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Gale rooftop pool by taray002, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

Amazing - Miami.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

28082014-P8284748 by Nick Bullitt, on Flickr


28082014-P8284788 by Nick Bullitt, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

28082014-P8284790 by Nick Bullitt, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami-Dade Police: Ford Taurus Interceptor by MJofLakeland1, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

KMIA Control Tower by John, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Frost Science Museum by Jenni Konrad, on Flickr


Miami from the Frost Science Museum by Jenni Konrad, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

South Beach, Miami by Tom Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisgordon/35415508775/


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ " Likes " this Post ! :yes: Again and again Hia-Leah JDM , always great and Beautiful Amazing Magic City of Moon Over Miami Cranes Photos Our/My SSC Friendly Family Brother and SSC Friendly Family friend to Everyone Here, 
Thanks and So Very well Appreciated !  opcorn: :cheers1:

And to add , this last Great Photo is The Brickell City - Center , Built and Took over 4 and a half years to date for the SWIRE Corporation to complete this 5 Tower . Mall and Movie Theaters and Eateries:eat: , to open as way back 4 Years ago in early 2013 the new start of Rising Towers to the south of the Brickell City Center in Miami's 2nd Greatest Construction Boom of Our 21st Century, and still strong , but ending in about 2 Years to due to Higher Interests rates at www.interest.com, hno:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^ " likes " this Post, Don't let the bottom name fool you, it's about 15 miles North of North Beach of Miami Beach, this area of 644 feet Towers from the ground up along the Atlantic Ocean is " SUNNY ISLES BEACH, the Tallest Beach Condos Towers on the Eastern United States Coastline to Date, More than 4 More broke ground and rising soon 644 Feet Condo Towers here are on their way up including the Ritz - Carlton Condo - Hotel Tower over 640 feet high, :cheers1: To Hia-leah JDM  
thanks and very well appreciated  opcorn:


Hia-leah JDM said:


> Northern Miami Beach by Zebra Longwing, on Flickr


note the shadows of each 644 feet Condo Tower in the water, truly that high :nuts:


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/35090698190/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Florida Skyline by Ethan Cain, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Blue by Daniel Plasencia, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/miamism/35467553385/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

#inspire1pro #45mm by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach skyline by Espen Brustuen, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVxWr7tji8V/?taken-by=its_holes


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVAVSb5g908/?taken-by=thelangfordhotel


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVNJ-RHjTlY/?taken-by=its_holes


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUIQF8njxtm/?taken-by=its_holes


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUXfboEjU3Z/?taken-by=its_holes


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUfqvIBjd5N/?taken-by=its_holes


----------



## diddyD

Superb pics - 3667 is wow.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I can't get over this one, it's worth reposting a couple times. It's impressive how it manages to grab the depth of Brickell with the skylines of Miami Beach and Sunny Isles in clear view.



Hia-leah JDM said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUfqvIBjd5N/?taken-by=its_holes


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The Beach Patrol. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell Arch by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Ave. by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami River by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20170602_143925 by 7sombreros, on Flickr


20170602_144528 by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

20170602_143042 by 7sombreros, on Flickr


20170602_143325 by 7sombreros, on Flickr


20170602_143314 by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Fishing port of the Miami River. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Enjoy the Sunrise by francisco franco, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/bevarmstrong/24397523616/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bevarmstrong/23795551674/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31573175563/


IMG_1197-2 by Pablo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami day 3 by yupicard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of North Miami Beach, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

97362941 by Kexin Chen, on Flickr

Untitled by Kese Johnson, on Flickr

GOOD MORNING MIAMI by ernesto.astroneto Fernández, on Flickr

Miami Skyline by Josh Coffman, on Flickr

City of West Palm Beach, Palm Beach County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

Downtown,Miami. by Santiago Naranjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A463222 by Pedro Garcia, on Flickr

On the shore of the bay. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

City of Sunny Isles Beach, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

City of Sunny Isles Beach, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

City of Aventura, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

An afternoon at Bayfront Park. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

In Brickell Station Rail Northbound. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Morning mist over the city by Vladimir Kud, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

MIAMI BEACH 2014 by Luci Borquez, on Flickr


MIAMI BEACH 2014 by Luci Borquez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Wynwood Walls by Natassa Hidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Streets of Coral Gables. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

And after the rain. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

City Center, Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Beach and downtown vew by Cyril Menendez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Evening at South Pointe, South Beach. ©® by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


And when the sunset comes. ©® by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

The shore. ©® by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Jacksonville, Duval County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (61 of 124) copy by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (121 of 124) copy by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

My City. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami 3 by Carlos Fernandez Landoni, on Flickr

Brickell by Kevin Harrington, on Flickr

Miami 2017 by Natalia H Guardia, on Flickr

Tourists and photos. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Passing very close. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (87 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (109 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (146 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (160 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (192 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

Downtown Miami by Edison Paez, on Flickr

Miami by John Koetsier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the shoreline of Biscayne Bay. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

City Monocroma. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

City of Key West Architecture by jorge molina, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (177 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (61 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (30 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (13 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (50 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

City of Aventura, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Still.Looking.at.your.So.Beautiful>Miami-Dade.County.Photos.Hia-Leah.JDMI.have.NO.BLANKS.on.,y.new.Windows.10.Keyboard.and.NO."Likes"always.looking.at.your.Great.Posts.keep.it.up.please.MIAMI.Truly.IS.A.World>Class.City.nowwithRound.and.curved.NEW.Towers/.:banana:
Thanks.Hia-Leah.JDM:cheers1::banana2:


ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW Hia-Leah JDM  , I still look at all your Beautiful and Wonderful, Fantastic Magic City of moon Over Miami Photos,
> but I just don't have anymore " likes to give you, and you know already I liked all your Photos here in your Great Fun in th Sun Miami Thread,
> QuantumX:master: , our Miami /World Moderator and SSC Miami Forums former Moderator who wanted so much to see these three Related of South Florida Towers, 2 Brickell Heights and The SLS LUX Tower almost opened soon this summer, he left Us 2 and a half years ago, and really wanted to see these 3 Completed,
> :heart:
> May Steve Rest in Peace,:angel1:
> QuantumX of the Seas Captain " Q " King Jorge Perez did these towers for the " Q" :angel:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Still.Looking.at.your.So.Beautiful>Miami-Dade.County.Photos.Hia-Leah.JDMI.have.NO.BLANKS.on.,y.new.Windows.10.Keyboard.and.NO."Likes"always.looking.at.your.Great.Posts.keep.it.up.please.MIAMI.Truly.IS.A.World>Class.City.nowwithRound.and.curved.NEW.Towers/.:banana:
Thanks.Hia-Leah.JDM:cheers1::banana2:


ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW Hia-Leah JDM  , I still look at all your Beautiful and Wonderful, Fantastic Magic City of moon Over Miami Photos,
> but I just don't have anymore " likes to give you, and you know already I liked all your Photos here in your Great Fun in th Sun Miami Thread,
> QuantumX:master: , our Miami /World Moderator and SSC Miami Forums former Moderator who wanted so much to see these three Related of South Florida Towers, 2 Brickell Heights and The SLS LUX Tower almost opened soon this summer, he left Us 2 and a half years ago, and really wanted to see these 3 Completed,
> :heart:
> May Steve Rest in Peace,:angel1:
> QuantumX of the Seas Captain " Q " King Jorge Perez did these towers for the " Q" :angel:


and.to.Add.Thanks.a.special.Thanks.to.Christos-Greece:cheers::master:THANKS


----------



## _Hawk_

https://www.flickr.com/photos/midtownmiaminow/30969259802/

The New Midtown Miami








https://www.flickr.com/photos/midtownmiaminow/34988716853/


----------



## _Hawk_

Sunny Isles Beach Skyline








https://www.flickr.com/photos/midtownmiaminow/36192437823/


Sunny Isles Beach Sunset








https://www.flickr.com/photos/midtownmiaminow/24347856219/


----------



## _Hawk_

Canyon Ranch Miami Beach








https://www.flickr.com/photos/midtownmiaminow/14586193500/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/midtownmiaminow/12574282155/


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Miami by Paul Kessel, on Flickr

Phillip and Patricia Frost Museum of Science, 1101 Biscayne Boulevard, Miami, Florida, USA/ Archiects: Grimshaw Architects, Rodriguez & Quiroga Architects Chartered / Opened: May 8, 2017 by jorge molina, on Flickr

Early. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Downtown Miami by Marmontel, on Flickr

Downtown Maid by Maid Service, on Flickr


Downtown Miami by Albert, on Flickr

Downtown Miami by Peter R., on Flickr

Downtown Miami by Edison Paez, on Flickr

Partying Downtown, Ultra Music Festival by By Ben Hughes Photo Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida Road trip-13.jpg by French_landscape_hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida Road trip-17.jpg by French_landscape_hunter, on Flickr


Florida Road trip-14.jpg by French_landscape_hunter, on Flickr


Florida Road trip-18.jpg by French_landscape_hunter, on Flickr


Florida Road trip-11.jpg by French_landscape_hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

_DSF7263.jpg by Kelly Marley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The wrong way. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

City of Fort Lauderdale, Broward County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

Miami at night by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr

IMG_20170527_151134 by Nicolas Carabellese, on Flickr

IMG_0700 by erinwhittaker, on Flickr

Out of the Storm by Albert (Rudy) R., on Flickr

40667-Miami by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr

M/Y Katara & M/Y Vibrant Curiosity - Miami by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr

Downtown afternoons. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Art Deco District by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Version 2 by Eric Su, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami, Little Havana by Karoliina Åman, on Flickr


Miami, Little Havana by Karoliina Åman, on Flickr


Miami, Little Havana by Karoliina Åman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

yoga at sunrise Miami beach by Lisa Wan, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Rickenbacker Causeway by Manny G Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Aerial view of Miami Beach and Biscayne Bay, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Der Leuchtturm von Key Biscayne by Markus Lenz, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Yacht Show 2018 - Island Gardens Deep Harbour by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Glass Condos by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Biscayne Wall One Thousand Museum Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami twilight reflection by funtor, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Arrival, Viking Cruise by aljjimenez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/38482910790/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25421546657/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39395335415/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

City Hall, Coral Gables by Ben Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of Pompano Beach, Broward County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

Fulford-By-The-Sea Monument, City of North Miami Beach, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA / Built: 1925 by jorge molina, on Flickr

Die Skyline von Miami by Markus Lenz, on Flickr

Miami Yacht Show - Island Gardens Deep Harbour by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr

180219LincolnRoad_KSPRA_059 by Kevin Sprague, on Flickr

Miami by patrick bertaux, on Flickr

80 Miles per hour by Frank Gronau, on Flickr

Key Biscayne by Vivek Gajjela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brickell skyline, Miami! by Christopher Charalambous, on Flickr

Downtown Miami at night. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami by Karina, on Flickr

crazy about (miami) by katie wheeler, on Flickr

Miami City by Alejandro Barrios, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (61 of 124) copy by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

On the shore of the bay. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Soundscape Park, Miami Beach. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## Hia-leah JDM

USA, Floride, Downtown Miami by eric JOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

USA, Floride, Downtown Miami by eric JOSSE, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Brickell City Centre. ©® by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## URBAN BEAUTY

Hey Hialeah JDM, 
got any more photos from outer boroughs?


----------



## LexISguy

I would be nice to see pictures from the suburbs like Kendall, Homestead, Miami Lakes etc...


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

I used to do it more often, but they're just not photographed as often.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Everglades 1 by orientalizing, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Path Through the Mangroves by Bob Ell, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Forest of slash pine (Pinus elliottii) by Jeremy Cushman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

https://www.flickr.com/photos/agawarrior/6393516837/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/agawarrior/6388408845/


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Historic downtown Homestead, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Homestead Rodeo 2017 © Rui J Teixeira-50 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr


Cowboys by Gerry Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Canal Near Krome at Sunrise by Matt Acevedo, on Flickr


Morning in the Redlands by Franco Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Kendal Skyline. by JesseMichaelMarshall, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami Downtown by Nicolae Oncescu, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Untitled by Nicolae Oncescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

edit 6 miami by kerisabbott, on Flickr

1000 Venetian Way's Experience by 1000 Venetian Way Miami Beach, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Classic by soahom chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Aerial view of Coral Gables, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr


Coral Gables alley by Nathalie Antoinette, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Vista hotel by 7sombreros, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Lincoln Road Mall from Collins Avenue, Miami Beach by mplstodd, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Condo Towers behind Museum Park, Miami by mplstodd, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

A nice collection ☝


----------



## christos-greece

Cathedral of Saint Mary, 7525 NW 2nd Avenue, Miami, Florida, USA / Built: 1957 / Architectural Style: Spanish Colonial Revival / Denomination: Roman Catholic Church by jorge molina, on Flickr

Collins Ave street in Sunny Isles Beach. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

DJ6A6400_1_2 by Aliona Kriukoff, on Flickr

miami sunset by andrew dickinson, on Flickr

Miami Skyline by Anton Labao, on Flickr

Another cloudy day in May. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Along Flagler Street, downtown Miami by mplstodd, on Flickr

The Bacardi Jewel Box Annex Building, 2100 Biscayne Boulevard, Miami, Florida, USA / Architect: Ignacio Cabrera-Justiz / Built : 1974 / Architectural Style: Miami Modern (MiMo) by jorge molina, on Flickr

Miami Beach by mplstodd, on Flickr


----------



## MCI

Biscayne Beach in Edgewater Miami on a sunny day


----------



## christos-greece

Miami bound by Coopers4Him, on Flickr

Freedom Tower at Night - Miami FL by mbell1975, on Flickr

Former Viceroy Hotel by Yalila Guiselle, on Flickr

Taea by Scott Brennan, on Flickr

Similar but not the same by soahom chakraborty, on Flickr

4P5C5765.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr

2013 Morgan ThreeWheeler by Francisco Herrera, on Flickr

IMG_1915 by AB 09, on Flickr

IMG_4029.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr


----------



## Paul305

One of those is Lincoln Park in Chicago.


----------



## christos-greece

One night of 4th of July in the bay. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

495115818 by Primerica, Inc., on Flickr

Miami Sunset by Mara Castro, on Flickr

Miami Cityscape by mplstodd, on Flickr

In the distance Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

Another cloudy day in May. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr

Miami Bridge by Aaron Tindall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Florida Road trip-17.jpg by French_landscape_hunter, on Flickr

Walking through Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


Florida Road trip-14.jpg by French_landscape_hunter, on Flickr


Miami, Little Havana by Karoliina Åman, on Flickr


Miami, Little Havana by Karoliina Åman, on Flickr


Miami, Little Havana by Karoliina Åman, on Flickr

Walking the streets of Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

...Horizons... by N.ative Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0291 by Kaemattson, on Flickr


Florida Road trip-18.jpg by French_landscape_hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Josh Beavers, on Flickr

Miami by K. D, on Flickr

Miami City from Miami Beach by - Erdenebileg Bat-Erdene -, on Flickr

The view of the sunset from a South Beach penthouse. by Arturo Pardavila III, on Flickr

DSC_0064 by Flo Schott, on Flickr

Mono Rail in Miami by Niclas Höpp, on Flickr

Walking on the hot. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr

Miami by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr

Tourists of the Winwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link









https://www.instagram.com/p/BjIJaZSl3n2/?taken-by=themiamieffect


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link


----------



## URBAN BEAUTY

Hia-leah JDM said:


> link



I think this picture is reversed.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Shhhhhh....no one else will notice. :lol:

But yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I love those pictures. Show what Florida really look like!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link









link


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Sunset, Miami, 2018 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (USA) by Roberto Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami (USA) by Roberto Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Miami by Olivia Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

link


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

0385_florida '18-08_The Redbury South Beach by forma.mentis, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Orange Bowl @ Hard Rock Stadium by Kev Cook, on Flickr


Hard Rock End Zone by Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami and Museum Park by Francisco Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM




----------



## christos-greece

Miami, USA by Jose betancur, on Flickr

Miami Beach by Doris's family photos, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre by Keiko Mendoza, on Flickr

Miami Beach by sebasmuriel, on Flickr

Miami by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr

Biscayne Blvd. by Luis Vidal, on Flickr

Miami by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr

Miami: Lincoln Road 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

The night and Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

73 Rd Street, Miami Beach, US. by Kristian Ohlsson, on Flickr

Tourists of the Winwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Untitled by Rafa R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A day at Miami bayside with old friends. Florida, USA Sept 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

FortLauderdale_11242009_001 by Jorge Berrios, on Flickr

Miami, USA by Jose betancur, on Flickr

'Climate gentrification' is changing Miami real estate values by Hsnews Us, on Flickr

Goodbye Miami by Elijah Lucio, on Flickr

South Pointe Park - Miami Beach by Javier Parigini, on Flickr

Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr

Miami, Florida, USA by Leo D, on Flickr

Hally Evelyn Modelo by Lente Rojo Productions, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Normandy Isle Fountain. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Walking the streets of Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Muse and Jade Ocean | 181006-5232-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr

Jade Signature | 181006-5236-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Downtown Miami from the boat. by Victor Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_8512 by Inspired Snob, on Flickr

DSC_1262 by scsmitty, on Flickr

DSC_0634 by scsmitty, on Flickr

DSC_0465 by scsmitty, on Flickr

DSC_0534 by scsmitty, on Flickr

Miami Florida by fabio longoni2013, on Flickr

Miami Florida by fabio longoni2013, on Flickr

Brickell by Grimoud stéphane, on Flickr

A day walking around Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami, USA by Jose betancur, on Flickr

Miami Beach by sebasmuriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bayfront Park (Miami, FL) by TH-Photographies, on Flickr

#CarnivalCruise #Landscape #Landscapes #Cityscape #Cityscapes #CruiseShip #Cruise #architecture #Miami #CarnivalHorizon by Gordon, on Flickr

On the riverbank in Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Museum Park Metromover station. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Streets of Buena Vista. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

98 degrees on the beach. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Arriving at the Bayfront marina. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking through Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Vice City - Boats in the Shadows-9859 by Davon Baker, on Flickr

Miami, FL by Manny G Photography, on Flickr

Venetian Bridge by Omar Martinez, on Flickr

Key Biscayne by Vivek Gajjela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1810 by Daniel Levine, on Flickr

DSC_1646 by Daniel Levine, on Flickr

DSC_1654 by Daniel Levine, on Flickr

DSC_1694 by Daniel Levine, on Flickr

DSC_1809 by Daniel Levine, on Flickr

Brickell World Plaza Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr

Art Deco Building South Beach by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr

downtown miami by Ross Abraham, on Flickr

skyscraper Miami Florida by josh escobar, on Flickr

Halloween by xtaros, on Flickr

Halloween by xtaros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miami to Boca Raton by tamas.nagy8313, on Flickr

Miami to Boca Raton by tamas.nagy8313, on Flickr

Miami to Boca Raton by tamas.nagy8313, on Flickr

Miami to Boca Raton by tamas.nagy8313, on Flickr

Miami Beach by tamas.nagy8313, on Flickr

Miami Beach by tamas.nagy8313, on Flickr

Miami Beach by tamas.nagy8313, on Flickr

Miami Fire Detail Unit by David Erdman, on Flickr

DJI_0233-Edit by Aliona Kriukoff, on Flickr

Colors of the afternoon in the city. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

1111 Lincoln Road, Miami. by SeanConnollyPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Library GC Day by Florida International University, on Flickr

Sculpture walk by Florida International University, on Flickr

Miami 2012 by Mike Beange, on Flickr

Miami 2012 by Mike Beange, on Flickr

Miami 2012 by Mike Beange, on Flickr

Miami 2012 by Mike Beange, on Flickr

Miami 2012 by Mike Beange, on Flickr

Downtown Miami 2019 by USVIZION, on Flickr

Miami on a cloudy day, coming from Key Biscayne by Gabriel Butensky, on Flickr

Miami Beach 2019 by USVIZION, on Flickr

With a refreshing afternoon in the Downtown. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

IMG_20180318_095518790 by Claude Martel, on Flickr

Yoga_124040 by Ferd Brundick, on Flickr

Miami Vice @ HOY 2.9.19 by Kenny Rodriguez by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr

Miami 2012 by Mike Beange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

miami skyline by dax 89, on Flickr

Miami, FL by Igor Itapary, on Flickr

Miami Blue Time-9817 by Davon Baker, on Flickr

Miami Florida Cityscape Aerial Photo by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr

Miami, Bayside Marketplace -025 by Haimanti Weld, on Flickr

View from Maurice Gibb Memorial Park, Miami, Florida by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Miami by Thierry Wink, on Flickr

View of downtown Miami with large cumulus clouds above as seen from the Rickenbacker Causeway to Key Biscayne, Florida by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Miami 6:40 am by Slobodan Blagojevic, on Flickr

The shore. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Venetian Bridge by Omar Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

TE MIAMI by Brandon Deuster, on Flickr

After sunset at Brickell. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Skyline Miami by Mikesch.75, on Flickr

Miami at Night 02 by Devon Akmon, on Flickr

PGOLDMAN_41st_Anniversary-2.jpg by P. Goldman, on Flickr

Miami Sunset Time-9804 by Davon Baker, on Flickr

View of downtown Miami with large cumulus clouds above as seen from the Rickenbacker Causeway to Key Biscayne, Florida by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Miami River at Night by Oasis Jae, on Flickr

The girl of the dragon tattoo. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Feel the sand. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Marlins Park Stadium Aerial Miami by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr

DSC00440.jpg by Florida International University, on Flickr

Miami Homes & Condos for Sale by Sunny Isles Condos, on Flickr

Miami by Aviller71, on Flickr

Miami Tower by Mike Salamanca, on Flickr

Untitled by Anthony Mattei, on Flickr

Miami at Night by Devon Akmon, on Flickr

Trump International Beach Resort on Sunny Isles Beach Aerial by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr

Lyne-07042019-1-HD--9 by Lyne Perron, on Flickr

Bayfront Park, Miami by Indranil Chakraborty, on Flickr

Miami Blue Time-9817 by Davon Baker, on 
Flickr

The city and the fall of the afternoon. by Aglez the city guy â˜º, on Flickr

To the South by Felipe GÃ¡lvez, on Flickr

Tina on Miami’s beaches by sami k, on Flickr

And if you want we could talk. by Aglez the city guy â˜º, on Flickr

1111 Lincoln Road, Miami. by SeanConnollyPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## colsec

Saturday on the Beach by Mike Robertson, on Flickr

^^This is not Miami is Golden Coast in Australia


----------



## URBAN BEAUTY

Wow!!! Just imagine Sunny Isles with that skyline!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Lights and shadows from the Monorail. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and the Metro Mover (Florida/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and the Metro Mover (Florida/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and the Metro Mover (Florida/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Walking in Miami DownTown (Flordia/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and Metro Mover (Flordia/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and Metro Mover (Flordia/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

DSC00440.jpg by Florida International University, on Flickr

Miami by Aviller71, on Flickr

Federica by Denise Grier, on Flickr

The shore. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Veins of Miami by Darren Barnes, on Flickr

The night runner. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Dolphin Expressway in Miami Overpass Interchange and Viaduct Aerial by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr

Sunset with crepuscular rays over downtown Miami as seen from Miami Beach, Florida by Diana Robinson, on Flickr

Hot Miami by Benjamin Van der Spek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ocean Drive by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Brickell by Sebbpics, on Flickr

A night of Brickell Key Dr. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Lights and shadows from the Monorail. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and the Metro Mover (Florida/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Walking in Miami DownTown (Flordia/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Walking in Miami DownTown (Flordia/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Walking in Miami DownTown (Flordia/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and Metro Mover (Flordia/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

South Beach, Miami by David Glossop, on Flickr

PurpleBridge2009 (07) by David Erdman, on Flickr

Aware by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr

Besties by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr

Friday Morning by Rick Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Clevelander by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Miami Beach (Explored) by Mike McBey, on Flickr

Brickell by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Ocean drive by day by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and Metro Mover (Flordia/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

From Coral Way ... Espanola Way to Lincoln Road by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and the Metro Mover (Florida/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami Beach - Florida (USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami Downtown and the Metro Mover (Florida/USA) by Gianni Zigante, on Flickr

Miami by Aviller71, on Flickr

Marlins Park Stadium Aerial Miami by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr

Room with a View - Miami Beach (Astrum FN-64) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr

Miami City-3 by Werner Bayer, on Flickr

Miami by Maurizio Cutrino, on Flickr

20181207_110652.jpg by Chuck Hoyt, on Flickr

Tethys playing with the Oceanus. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The afternoon and the river. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Explore Brickell Bay Dr in the afternoon. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Within the blue zone. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The arrival of the night. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A look from Vizcaya Station Rail Southbound by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

An afternoon with the Brickell Bay passerby. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr

Seduction-cosmetic-miami-independent-girls by Seduction Cosmetic, on Flickr

Brickell by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Veins of Miami by Darren Barnes, on Flickr

Australia - Gold Coast by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr

The shore. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Falling afternoon over Buena Vista, Florida. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A look from 15th Rd and Brickell Bay Dr. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking across the bridge on the way to the beach. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

An afternoon of Biscayne boulevard. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

An afternoon of Downtown Miami by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A night of Brickell Key Dr. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Government Cut the Biscayne Bay Pilot Boat Docks and the City. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

USA - FL - Miami Beach - Sunset on Ocean Drive by mda'skaly, on Flickr

85290014 by Radu Tihon, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 118238865 by Kang Kang, on Flickr

1111 Lincoln Road, Miami. by SeanConnollyPhotos, on Flickr

Ocean Drive (Miami Beach) by TH-Photographies, on Flickr

Passing Night Bus by Marilou Lekanne, on Flickr

Dog and Bicycles by Gaetano Cessati, on Flickr

Lincoln Road by IMJPRO, on Flickr

Waiting for the sun. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Citizens of Miami, professionals and models. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

USA - FL - Miami Beach - Sunset on Ocean Drive by mda'skaly, on Flickr

welcome to the city by Orielys Guzman, on Flickr

Clevelander by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Lummus Park by Sebbpics, on Flickr

[EXPLORE] Ocean Drive by Sebbpics, on Flickr

Trafic jam on Ocean Drive by Sebbpics, on Flickr

South Pointe sunset by Sebbpics, on Flickr

1111 Lincoln Road, Miami. by SeanConnollyPhotos, on Flickr

85290014 by Radu Tihon, on Flickr

Lincoln Street Miami by Debbie Leach, on Flickr

Views of the city of Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

White Building, Downtown Miami, Monochromes. 6 by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking through Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (197 of 210) by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

In Style-Yellow. (I know: is not strictly B&W but I had to edit this picture this way!) by Mariner's Photography, on Flickr

Waiting for the sun. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Beach and the beautiful people. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Brickell Avenue by Olga, on Flickr

Another cloudy day in May. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami at night-1453 by Kasia Halka, on Flickr

Miami city tour-0728 by Kasia Halka, on Flickr

Miami by Kev Cook, on Flickr

1000 Venetian Way by Oscar Barbosa, on Flickr

South Beach, Miami. by Kev Cook, on Flickr

The afternoon of the downtown boys. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The city with the sunset. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Port Blvd Miami by Frankie Hill, on Flickr

Waiting for the sun. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The Dark LOVE BOAT 17 /87 by Pierre Gély-Fort, on Flickr

City lights and shadows by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Fontainebleau Miami Beach by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr

New Friends And An Old Friend by Kevin Tichenor, on Flickr

Skyline Miami by Warner C. Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Run before it rains... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami, FL- US 441 by john p nasiatka, on Flickr

Downtown Miami by Richard Schoonewolff, on Flickr

Harbor at Sunset by Richard Schoonewolff, on Flickr

Vice City by Richard Schoonewolff, on Flickr

Miami Beach by Richard Schoonewolff, on Flickr

Today in Downtown the sun shone bright to show us even the lies on the left. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami-5689 by Kasia Halka, on Flickr

Coconut Grove Mystery by Mario Casal, on Flickr


Brickell City Center - 8th Street Station by Adam Moss, on Flickr

Kick scooters and the world of the telephone matrix. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Florida by Alejandro Henriquez, on Flickr

Surf city by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr

Waiting for the sun. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

March for Justice; Ventura, California by Tim Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miami 2019 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

Miami 2019 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

Miami 2019 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

Miami 2019 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

Miami 2019 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

Miami 2019 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

Miami 2019 by Javier Ortega Figueiral, on Flickr

AJR_8669-Edit by Anthony Rampersad, on Flickr

Miami Skyline by Taylor Gray, on Flickr

Miami by KennardP, on Flickr

2020 Skateboard DC Protest by bryantkeysPics, on Flickr

As if nothing had happened... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

At The Starlite by Patrick Pemberton, on Flickr

April tourists. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A beach morning. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Miami Beach and Biscayne Bay, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

The wrong way. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami, Little Havana by Karoliina, on Flickr

Die Skyline von Miami by Markus Lenz, on Flickr

Downtown Miami by Richard Schoonewolff, on Flickr

180219LincolnRoad_KSPRA_059 by Kevin Sprague, on Flickr

Miami Beach City views 2 by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Beach-adjoining Street by Paulvadivu P, on Flickr

Miami Yacht Show 2018 - Island Gardens Deep Harbour by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr

2020 Skateboard DC Protest by bryantkeysPics, on Flickr

Miami mood - livraison by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

20200313 - 20200313- MIAMI Day 6 street scene -P3132073 - *L8 FLICK.jpg by philippeboutie, on Flickr

A Girl and Her Dog by Melanie Dawn Molina Wood, on Flickr

Run before it rains... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Andrea. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Apparently nobody cares... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miami 2020 by jrotn, on Flickr

Miami 2020 by jrotn, on Flickr

Miami 2020 by jrotn, on Flickr

Miami 2020 by jrotn, on Flickr

Miami 2020 by jrotn, on Flickr

Kayaking at Dawn by Barbara Livieri, on Flickr

Bay View by Francisco, on Flickr

IMG_4372-2 by aktisaway, on Flickr

Miami mood - au bord de l&#x27;eau by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Palms on Lincoln Road by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Today in Downtown the sun shone bright to show us even the lies on the left. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

JAZZ ROOTS: JAZZ IN THE KEY OF ELLISON by Adrienne Arsht Center, on Flickr

The shore. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

52.22... Ocean by Karen Larsen, on Flickr

cruising by Carey Moulton, on Flickr

Waiting for the sun. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A normal beach day. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Views of a city from another point of view. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Biscayne Blvd and NE 8th St by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A sunset at Adrienne Arsht Center by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

An afternoon on the Miami River. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Beach Biscayne Bay Path. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Falling the afternoon July 4, 2020 by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The private dock. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

downtown-34 by Nicolas Cruz, on Flickr

Miami mood - depuis une cabine du métro by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Calle Ocho, Miami, FL by Anthony Rampersad, on Flickr

Style (3) by sadia khan, on Flickr

Style (4) by sadia khan, on Flickr

Downtown indifferences. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dodge island by Leif Skandsen, on Flickr

Aerial view of Coral Gables, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

Condo Towers behind Museum Park, Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Freedom Tower at Night - Miami FL by mbell1975, on Flickr

Taea by Scott Brennan, on Flickr

A quick photo of the river. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami City from Miami Beach by - Erdenebileg Bat-Erdene -, on Flickr

Walker perspectives... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Biking in Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Miami mood - métro portrait by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Calle Ocho, Miami, FL by Anthony Rampersad, on Flickr

Walking on the hot. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Tourists of the Wynwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Waiting for the sun. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Beachcombers by Aaron Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

South pointe cirrus. (in explore) ☺ by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Strolling in South Pointe Park in the afternoon. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walker perspectives... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A sunset at Adrienne Arsht Center by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Biscayne Blvd and NE 8th St by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A quick photo of the river. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Bayfront Park, Miami at night by John Smith, on Flickr

Sunset Islands, Miami Beach. by Kev Cook, on Flickr

Maternity.Nathalie.StarsandStrobesPhotography-8003 by Susy T, on Flickr

Miami mood - the redbury by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr

Chantel Jeffries in a Snakeskin Print Bikini – Miami by SUPERGIRLS ・・・9, on Flickr

Chantel Jeffries at the Beach in Miami by SUPERGIRLS ・・・9, on Flickr

Miami. - Reportage, art galleries, private collectors, events, weddings, portraits and commercial on film and high end digital - Photographer from New York - @valeryshpakphotography by MaxMedia Studios New York - @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miracle Theater, Coral Way (aka Miracle Mile), Coral Gables, FL by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Lincoln Road Mall from Collins Avenue, Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

miami sunset by andrew dickinson, on Flickr

Former Viceroy Hotel by Yalila Guiselle, on Flickr

In the distance Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami City from Miami Beach by - Erdenebileg Bat-Erdene -, on Flickr

The view of the sunset from a South Beach penthouse. by apardavila, on Flickr

Sunset, Miami, 2018 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Tourists of the Wynwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

0385_florida &#x27;18-08_The Redbury South Beach by forma.mentis, on Flickr

Anita Rincon 2015-07-190052 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre by Keiko Mendoza, on Flickr

Untitled by Rafa R., on Flickr

Sometimes I&#x27;m lucky...☺ by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

17-Top100_2020 by Andrew Mather, on Flickr

Aerial view of Coral Gables, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

Condo Towers behind Museum Park, Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Miami Skyline by Anton Labao, on Flickr

Former Viceroy Hotel by Yalila Guiselle, on Flickr

Hollywood Broadwalk at night. Shot with Leica SL2 &amp; Summilux SL 50mm F1.4- February 2021 by MaxMedia Studios New York - @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

IMG_4029.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr

DSC_8944 by Andres Hernandez, on Flickr

Another cloudy day in May. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking through Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Biking in Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

_DSF7975 - Miami City Ballet by Robert Karafel, on Flickr

Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr

0385_florida &#x27;18-08_The Redbury South Beach by forma.mentis, on Flickr

Hally Evelyn Modelo by Lente Rojo Productions, on Flickr

She&#x27;s Paola Vargas by Lente Rojo Productions, on Flickr

The shore. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The girl of the dragon tattoo. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The beach in winter times. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A look from South Miami Ave. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Sunset, Miami, 2018 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

South Miami Avenue Drawbridge. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

0386_florida &#x27;18-08_The Redbury South Beach by forma.mentis, on Flickr

Miami by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr

Biscayne Blvd. by Luis Vidal, on Flickr

FortLauderdale_11242009_001 by Jorge Berrios, on Flickr

Aerial view of Coral Gables, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

&#x27;Climate gentrification&#x27; is changing Miami real estate values by Hsnews Us, on Flickr

Miami, Florida, USA by Leo D, on Flickr

Untitled by Rafa R., on Flickr

Street glances. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Hally Evelyn Modelo by Lente Rojo Productions, on Flickr

Brickell Beauties. 4 by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Lincoln Road Mall from Collins Avenue, Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MIAMI by Claude ROUGERIE, on Flickr

Miami by Karina, on Flickr

Miami by Karina, on Flickr

#Miami by Timmy Spears, on Flickr

Miami by Gabor Hegedus, on Flickr

Miami by stephfleury911, on Flickr

Downtown Miami - City lights by Luis Gomez, on Flickr

Miami by Eddie Lluisma, on Flickr

Miami, FL- I-95 by john p nasiatka, on Flickr

Thinking of calling... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The blonde. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Brickell Miami by Daniel Entrena, on Flickr

Wynwood by Morten Guttorm, on Flickr

Taking Five by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr

Chloe Van de Kerkhove - Nocturne by Gokhan Altintas, on Flickr

The World is a Catwalk by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr

2016-03-29_17-52-37_ILCE-6000_2035_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bayside at the time of magic. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

One afternoon in the city. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Arriving at the City Centre. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The marina of the Brickell Key Dr. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Colors of the afternoon in the city. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami River Evenings. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A cloudy afternoon in Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Former Viceroy Hotel by Yalila Guiselle, on Flickr

Brickell Avenue by Olga, on Flickr

The glances at the blonde... 😉😎 by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Adapting to the city. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Street glances. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Downtown Miami From I-95 by Warner C. Ward, on Flickr

DSC_8944 by Andres Hernandez, on Flickr

HogWatch by Alejandro Henriquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2 0 1 0 . 0 8 . m i a m i . f l o r i d e by NumerodB, on Flickr

Untitled by jjjonathan, on Flickr

A day in the Miami River Walk. (in explore) ☺ by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Sunset by Kev Cook, on Flickr

Looking back at Miami from Miami Beach by Kev Cook, on Flickr

Miami, FL- I-195 by john p nasiatka, on Flickr

Shore views 1. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

City of Miami, USA by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

City of Miami, USA by Jota @ BRAZIL, on Flickr

Village not far away from the city by MaxMedia Studios New York - @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

Birthday day. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Arsht Curves by Mario Casal, on Flickr

Miami Beach Activities by TravelWithaSilverLining, on Flickr

The shore. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

2016 - 07 - 17 - Young Woman Carrying a Goat by Mississippi Snopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mid-block Crossing of Miracle Mile, downtown Coral Gables by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Vista hotel by 7sombreros, on Flickr

Along Flagler Street, downtown Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Downtown Miami From I-95 by Warner C. Ward, on Flickr

Miami Ave by Charles Hollman, on Flickr

DSC_8938 by Andres Hernandez, on Flickr

Walker perspectives... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Similar but not the same by soahom chakraborty, on Flickr

Freedom Tower at Night - Miami FL by mbell1975, on Flickr

IMG_4029.jpg by Murray Foubister, on Flickr

Walking through the museum&#x27;s marina. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Birthday day. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Monochrome, City Landscape, Downtown Toronto, Canada. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

South Miami Avenue Drawbridge. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Untitled by Alex DeArmas, on Flickr

Anticipation by Francis Lee, on Flickr

No, We are Not watching the Air &amp; Sea Show. We are taking Selfies of our Butts instead. Yay! by Kev Cook, on Flickr

The Atlantic Wading Pool by Kev Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mid-block Crossing of Miracle Mile, downtown Coral Gables by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Classic by soahom chakraborty, on Flickr

miami sunset by andrew dickinson, on Flickr

Another cloudy day in May. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Ave by Charles Hollman, on Flickr

Taea by Scott Brennan, on Flickr

In the distance Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Sunset by Kev Cook, on Flickr

Walking through Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking the streets of Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Brickell Sunset. by Jeancarlo Ruiz, on Flickr

Freedom Tower at Night - Miami FL by mbell1975, on Flickr

Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Biking in Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Village not far away from the city by MaxMedia Studios New York - @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr

Florida Road trip-18.jpg by French_landscape_photographer, on Flickr

Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr

Miami City from Miami Beach by - Erdenebileg Bat-Erdene -, on Flickr

Tourists of the Wynwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Passing through the Main Channel. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

0385_florida &#x27;18-08_The Redbury South Beach by forma.mentis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

&quot;Night City&quot; 2018 by Bryce Womeldurf, on Flickr

Aerial view of Miami Beach and Biscayne Bay, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

Aerial vew of intersecting highways, the Palmetto Expressway and the Dolphin Expressway, Miami, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

Aerial photograph of Miami and Biscayne Bay, Miami-Dade County, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

Aerial view of downtown Miami, Florida, at dusk by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

Aerial view of Coral Gables, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

miami sunset by andrew dickinson, on Flickr

Another cloudy day in May. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Colors of South Miami Avenue by Mario Casal, on Flickr

Lincoln Road Mall from Collins Avenue, Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Miami Beach by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr

Beautiful Downtown people. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A view from SW and 13th St. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Beach: 12th street beach by David Fulmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset, Miami, 2018 by Ron Coleman, on Flickr

Hard Rock End Zone by Kev Cook, on Flickr

Miami, USA by Jose betancur, on Flickr

Miami by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr

Miami, Florida, USA by Leo D, on Flickr

Bayfront Park (Miami, FL) by TH-Photographies, on Flickr

DSC_0534 by scsmitty, on Flickr

A day walking around Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Streets of Buena Vista. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Untitled by Rafa R., on Flickr

downtown miami by Ross Abraham, on Flickr

Brickell Avenue by Olga, on Flickr

Miami by Enrique Leyva, on Flickr

Miami by Clarissa Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miami by Christian_from_Berlin, on Flickr

Miami by Richard Tanswell, on Flickr

Miami by Richard Tanswell, on Flickr

Miami by Richard Tanswell, on Flickr

Miami by Richard Tanswell, on Flickr

Miami by Richard Tanswell, on Flickr

Miami by Richard Tanswell, on Flickr

#Miami by Timmy Spears, on Flickr

Miami by Romina Rodriguez, on Flickr

Miami by Enrique Leyva, on Flickr

Miami by David Camassa, on Flickr

Miami by B C, on Flickr

Miami by Albert, on Flickr

Miami by Paul Kessel, on Flickr

Miami by Paul Kessel, on Flickr

Wynwood_Miami by Paul Kessel, on Flickr

Miami Beach_South Beach by Paul Kessel, on Flickr

Miami Beach_South Beach by Paul Kessel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miami Beach_South Beach by Paul Kessel, on Flickr

Wynwood, Miami by Paul Kessel, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami South Beach - From a Kite Above by Wind Watcher, on Flickr

Miami Beach and downtown at night, Florida by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

One afternoon in Miami River. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking in the gardens. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

NE 1st Avenue, downtown Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Brickell Avenue, Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre by Keiko Mendoza, on Flickr

Hear the waves. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

South Point Beach. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

On the shore of the bay. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A day at Miami bayside with old friends. Florida, USA Sept 2018 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

Hally Evelyn Modelo by Lente Rojo Productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hally Evelyn Modelo by Lente Rojo Productions, on Flickr

Miracle Theater, Coral Way (aka Miracle Mile), Coral Gables, FL by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

DSC_0752 by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Giralda Avenue Pedestrian Zone, Coral Gables by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Alhambra Towers, Coral Gables, FL by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Downtown Coral Gables, with Alhambra Towers by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Flagler at 2nd, downtown Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

DSC_0738 by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

NE 1st Avenue, downtown Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Aerial view of Coral Gables, Florida by Michael Rymer, on Flickr

DJ6A6400_1_2 by Aliona Kriukova, on Flickr

Freedom Tower at Night - Miami FL by mbell1975, on Flickr

The shore. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Beach, USA, 2017 by Lesya Kim, on Flickr

Miami 2018 by Ivan Chaparro, on Flickr

Miami - South Beach by Peter Cantrill, on Flickr

Orange Bowl @ Hard Rock Stadium by Kev Cook, on Flickr

A day at the shore of the beach. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Miami downtown by Jorge Toselli, on Flickr

Walker perspectives... by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking down South Miami Ave. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking down the river path. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Beach Marina. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

South Miami Avenue Drawbridge. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

South Miami Ave. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Government Ctr. Stat. Rail Northbound. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Back home. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Friends. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Brickell Beauties. 4 by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

The gallery. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Rushhour by Markus Lenz, on Flickr

Downtown Miami by Anthony Santapaola, on Flickr

City Center Street. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A normal beach day. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

In South Pointe Beach. ©® by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City of North Miami WinterNational Parade-0075 by Florida International University, on Flickr

City of North Miami WinterNational Parade-0081 by Florida International University, on Flickr

Miami, Florida skyline Daniel Pena Giraldi by Daniel Pena Giraldi, on Flickr

Brickell skyline, Miami! by Christopher Charalambous, on Flickr

Downtown Miami at night. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami by Karina, on Flickr

crazy about (miami) by katie wheeler, on Flickr

A Little Freedom by Anthony Rampersad, on Flickr

Aston Martin Residences Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr

On the shore of the bay. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Open 2018 by Mark Foster, on Flickr

10 27 17 Miami Beach (61 of 124) copy by Michael Harbour, on Flickr

One afternoon in Miami River. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Hear the waves. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

South Point Beach. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

An afternoon of the beginning of summer. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Miami Beach by Jerzy Poznar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Mural Brickell City Centre by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr

Joseph Todd Joyner takes Miami by Joseph Todd Joyner, on Flickr

City of Miami Downtown Fire Station by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre, Miami. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre, Miami. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre, Miami. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre, Miami. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre, Miami. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre, Miami. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre, Miami. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Miami-Downtown-2-55.jpg by Jose M Nodarse, on Flickr

The beautiful Roxy by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Walking through the museum&#x27;s marina. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

8th Street Miami by Yonder Garcia, on Flickr

La V Miami, Darell &amp; DJ Rico Sanchez Invasion by Rico Sanchez, on Flickr

La V Miami, Darell &amp; DJ Rico Sanchez Invasion by Rico Sanchez, on Flickr

L1000442 by Yuri Syuganov, on Flickr

Art With Me Miami 2021 by Key Biscayne Chamber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas in Miami by Stephron King, on Flickr

Sidewalk Tree by Warner C. Ward, on Flickr

One afternoon in Miami River. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Downtown Miami by Ace_612, on Flickr

Brickell City Centre at night. by Jill Bazeley, on Flickr

Brickell Avenue, Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Along Flagler Street, downtown Miami by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Miami by George Terzopoulos, on Flickr

Miami, USA by Jose betancur, on Flickr

Miami by influencemeplease, on Flickr

Biscayne Blvd. by Luis Vidal, on Flickr

Walking the streets of Downtown Miami. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

Tourists of the Wynwood Walls. by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr

A Carillon Christmas by Nathanael &quot;Sparky&quot; Miller, on Flickr

Christmas Brickell City Centre by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr

Christmas in Miami by Stephron King, on Flickr


----------

